# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2017

## PeeHoo

Reitti julkaistiin tänään.

*2017 Giro d'Italia:*

Stage 1, Friday, May 5: Alghero – Olbia 203 km
Stage 2, Saturday, May 6: Olbia – Tortolì 208 km
Stage 3, Sunday, May 7: Tortolì – Cagliari 148 km
Rest day
Stage 4, Tuesday, May 9: Cefalù – Etna 180 km
Stage 5, Wednesday, May 10: Pedara – Messina 157 km
Stage 6, Thursday, May 11: Reggio Calabria – Terme Luigiane 207 km
Stage 7, Friday, May 12: Castrovillari – Alberobello 220 km
Stage 8, Saturday, May 13: Molfetta – Peschici 189 km
Stage 9, Sunday, May 14: Montenero di Bisaccia – Blockhaus 139 km
Rest day
Stage 10, Tuesday, May 16: Foligno – Montefalco 39 km TT
Stage 11, Wednesday, May 17: Firenze – Bagno di Romagna 161 km
Stage 12, Thursday, May 18: Forlì – Reggio Emilia 237 km
Stage 13, Friday, May 19: Reggio Emilia – Tortona 162 km
Stage 14, Saturday, May 20: Castellania – Oropa 131 km
Stage 15, Sunday, May 21: Valdengo – Bergamo 199 km
Rest day
Stage 16, Tuesday, May 23: Rovetta – Bormio 227 km (cima Coppi - Stelvio)
Stage 17, Wednesday, May 24: Tirano – Canazei 219 km
Stage 18, Thursday, May 25: Moena – Ortisei/St. Urlich 137 km
Stage 19, Friday, May 26: San Candido/Innichen – Piancavallo 191 km
Stage 20, Saturday, May 27: Pordenone – Asiago 190 km
Stage 21, Sunday, May 28: Monza – Milano 28 km TT

----------


## Paolo

http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/route-2017/

----------


## PeeHoo

16. etappi on tosi rankka, ainakin jos Stelviolle päästään ajamaan. Tulkitsenko oikein: Mortirololle ajetaan ensimmäistä kertaa Girossa näin päin, aikaisemmin nousuun on menty aina Mazzo di Vallentinasta?

----------


## kolistelija

Joo, mortti ns. väärinpäin. Aiemmin kai ollu ajamatta laskun vaarallisuuden takia. Kai se tällä kertaa on riittävän kaukana maalista, ettei ole ongelmaa.

----------


## Paolo

Päätösetapin proseccotkin taitaa jäädä tällä kertaa kilistelemättä kun ajetaan kelloa vastaan Milanoon.

----------


## PeeHoo

*Vetoo* on laskenut nousujen tehoja ja nopeuksia, kopioitu Twitteristä.

*GIRO D'ITALIA 2017 — 7 MAJOR CLIMBS | #Giro100 Expected W/kg [DrF], Time, Avg. Speed,*

Expected W/kg [DrF], Time, Avg. Speed, VAM

----------


## Torppis

> Joo, mortti ns. väärinpäin. Aiemmin kai ollu ajamatta laskun vaarallisuuden takia. Kai se tällä kertaa on riittävän kaukana maalista, ettei ole ongelmaa.



Mortirolon alaslaskuksi on valittu huomattavasti loivempi reitti. Se epäinhimillisempi ja ihanampi pätkä alkaa; Mazzo di Vallentina, 11 Via Valle.

----------


## Köfte

Kevättä odotellessa... Onneksi klassikkokauteen ei ole enään pitkästi :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PekkaO

> Mortirolon alaslaskuksi on valittu huomattavasti loivempi reitti. Se epäinhimillisempi ja ihanampi pätkä alkaa; Mazzo di Vallentina, 11 Via Valle.



Jos tuo Mortirolon alastulo on sama kuin luulen, ei se ihan iisi ole, vastaantulevien autojen kanssa oli jopa hieman pelottava, pro-kuskeilla on vastaavasti harmina samaan suuntaan menevät moottoripyörät. Ja männä kesänä pinta oli vielä aika reikäinen. Mutta toki vähän loivempi ja leveämpi kuin tuo Mortin ykkösnousu.

----------


## Munarello

Pettyivätkös ne luigit niin pahasti viime kesän ranskanmaan etappien yleisön vähyyteen, että ensi vuonna pysyvät visusti saapasmaassa?  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Pettyivätkös ne luigit niin pahasti viime kesän ranskanmaan etappien yleisön vähyyteen, että ensi vuonna pysyvät visusti saapasmaassa?



Ehkä näin, parin kilometrin lenkki Sveitsissä ei varmaankaa juuri tuo sveitsiläiskatsojia, kun reitti ei mene siellä ison kaupungin läpi.

----------


## ilmora

Itse odotan maisemien kannalta juurikin noita alun etappeja - Sardinia on pitkään houkutellut ja Sisiliassa on tullut käytyä Etnaa myöten. Reitti vielä kulkee Taorminan halki niin on kiva nähdä ovatko maisemat kauheasti muuttuneet 17 vuodessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Paolo

> Pettyivätkös ne luigit niin pahasti viime kesän ranskanmaan etappien yleisön vähyyteen, että ensi vuonna pysyvät visusti saapasmaassa?



Taitaa olla tuo Giron juhlavuosi yksi syy Italian sisällä pysymiseen. Alkuperäinen ajatus tuntui järjestäjillä olevan reitti, joka kattaisi maan mahdollisimman monipuolisesti.

----------


## Poku

Buona sera, lainaan hieman tätä topicia, kun ens kesänä olis mahdollisuus lähteä katselemaan Giroa paikan päälle. Olen suunnittelemassa muutaman kuukauden fillarireissua Eurooppaan ja pakko varmaan venyttää Italian osuuttaa muutamilla viikoilla, että voi seurata ajoja. Alustavasti ajattelin etappeja 11, 14 ja 16. 11. etapin jälkeen todennäköisesti matkustan junalla lähemmäs 14 etappia, ettei mene jalat ihan hapoille. Eilen jo varailin majoituksen Passo dello Stelviosta 23.5, niin olis sit pelipaikoilla, jos siellä pystyy silloin ajamaan.

En ole aikaisemmin seurannut ajoja reitin varrella, mitäs siinä pitää huomioida, kun hommaa suunnittelee? Kuinka paljon aikaisemmin reitti yleensä suljetaan muulta liikenteeltä? Tarkoitus olis noilla etapeilla parkkeerata johonkin jyrkimpään mäkeen. Suositteluja toki muistakin etapeista otetaan vastaan. Noi alkupään etapit jää varmaankin aikataulutuksen vuoksi väliin.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Eilen jo varailin majoituksen Passo dello Stelviosta 23.5, niin olis sit pelipaikoilla, jos siellä pystyy silloin ajamaan.



Ihan sieltä ylhäält? Makea paikka, mainio valinta! 
Olen ollut muutaman kerran käynyt katsomassa Giroa. Reitti on suljettu vain pari tuntia, paljon vähemmän aikaa kuin Tourissa.

Suosittelen käymään Bormiossa vanhassa kylpylässä, Terme Bagni Vecchi. Majapaikastasi alamäkeä Bormion suuntaan, oikealla puolella, opasteet näyttävät.

----------


## PeeHoo

Girosta on jo vedonlyöntikertoimia, Quintana on Paddypowerin ykkösveikkaus. http://www.paddypower.com/bet/cycling/giro-ditalia

----------


## Mattia

Varmasti jollain jotain parempaa tietoa talven aikana tehdystä työstä, mutt muutama "sijoitus" tuolla listalla hiukan ihmetyttää...

Onko Bahrainista muka jeesaamaan Nibali Nairon ykköshaastajaks ? Myöskään Vincenzon tulokset San Juanissa eivät erityisemmin vakuuttaneet vs. Nairo Valencianassa. Pitkä on matka. 

Kruijswijk ? Oikeesti ? Yksin esim. Aru+ Astanan tasolla ? 

Hierooko Sky taas vaan Tour mielessä, eikä Landan/ tiimin huippukunto/ kokonaiskisasijoitus olekaan tavoitteena ? 

Chaves melko alhaalla listalla ja Pinot ehkä vastaavasti korkealla. Pinot, koska tiimi ja Tour, ei varmasti huipussaan vielä toukokuussa. 

Mites Esteban, kykyä miehellä kuitenkin...eikö Orican kannattaisi koittaa jo Italiassa Isoa Voittoa, vai ovatko laskeneet sen tulevan "helpommin" Vueltasta ja Girolta haetaan etappeja sekä kovaa kokemusta ?

----------


## Mattia

Aru pihalla kisasta. Kaatui treeneissä ja polvi on pipi. http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...ajo-jaa-valiin

----------


## Paolo

> Aru pihalla kisasta. Kaatui treeneissä ja polvi on pipi. http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...ajo-jaa-valiin



Toivottavasti Nibalin suostuttelu saisi pojan yrittämään.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/niba...-giro-ditalia/

----------


## PeeHoo

Reilu kuukausi aikaa 23.5. ajettavaan 16. etappiin, jolloin reitti menee Stelvion solasta. Vielä on lunta, mutta solaan on jo näköjään aurattu tie Bormion puolelta. 14.4.2017 jlo 11.00 Suomen aikaa näytti tällaiselta:





Nettikamera kertoo tuoreen tilanteen: http://webcam.popso.it/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/28#

----------


## PeeHoo

Stelviolle tuli lisää lunta,

----------


## kuovipolku

Onneksi Stelvio ajetaan vasta kolmen viikon päästä eli 16. osuus ajetaan 23. toukokuuta.


PS The Inner Ringin 
*Giro d’Italia Guide*

----------


## kuovipolku

Perjantaita odotellessa on nykyisin kiinalaisomisteinen rengasvalmistaja Pirelli saanut julkisuutta sponsoroimalla Giron uutta "sivukilpailua", _Pirelli Premio Miglior Discesista,_ eli parhaan alamäkilaskijan palkintoa. Kyseessä on pieni palkinto, osuusvoitosta saa €500 ja kokonaisvoitosta €5000, mutta seremonioista ja julkisuudesta osalliseksi pääsemisellä on tietenkin myös oma arvonsa.

Kymmenellä osuudella on erikseen ilmoitettu alamäki jolta otetaan aika ja viisi nopeinta laskijaa saa pisteitä (8-5-3-2-1). Toisin sanoen, tämä on pistekilpailu jossa toisin kuin vuoristopalkinnosta kilpailtaessa ei palkita ensimmäisiä vaan "segmentin nopeimpia".


Stage 8: Monte Sant’AngeloStage 9: ChietiStage 11: Monte FumaioloStage 12: Colla di CassagliaStage 15: SelvinoStage 16: Passo dello StelvioStage 17: Passo del TonaleStage 18: Passo PordoiStage 19: Sella ChianzutanStage 20: Monte Grappa


Tieto uudesta palkinnosta on otettu vähintäänkin hämmentyneenä vastaan. Jotkut ovat pitäneet sitä jopa vitsinä, mutta ajajien kommenteista suurin osa on ollut tyrmistymisen ilmauksia ja kilpailumuotoa on pidetty liian vaarallisena.

Marcus Burghardt: Its not that long ago that we lost our friend and college Wouter Weylandt  in a descent crash.Should this happen again?! NO!!!

Calvin Watson: All for new ideas to make our sport better / more entertaining for the  viewers, but this is silly. Our sport is dangerous enough as it is. 

Joe Dombrowski: In related news, Band-Aid brand will be sponsoring the new "most  spectacular crash" classification. Seriously, who came up with this  shit?

----------


## Trollberga

> Seriously, who came up with this  shit?



Pyöräily on laji, jossa urheilijat ovat viisaampia kuin sponsorit.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vedonlyöntikertoimissa ei yllättävää:
Nairo Quintana
11/10



Vincenzo Nibali
13/2



Steven Kruijswijk
10



Geraint Thomas
14



Thibaut Pinot
16

----------


## kuovipolku

UCI:kin on jo ollut yhteydessä kisan järjestäjätahoon RCS Sportiin ja esittänyt kilpailumuodon peruuttamista. Maantiekomission presidentti belgialainen Tom Van Damme tweettasi ensin: " When everybody is concerned about safety, best #descender of @giroditalia is an unacceptable idea. Asked to forbid this immediately." ja sekä hän että UCI:n presidentti englantilainen Brian Cookson ovat keskustelleet asiasta RCS:n edustajien kanssa. 

“For me it is an unacceptable idea. Everybody is aware that cycling is a  dangerous sport and that we all have to commit to make it as safe as  possible. Organisers, teams, riders, federations – everybody is making  an effort to make it more safe, with the UCI in front. And then it is  really a pity that at such a moment, the Giro is giving such – in my  view – a wrong signal.”

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/05/uci-...g-competition/


Edesmennyttä Michele Scarponia muistetaan monin tavoin tämän vuoden Girossa. Kun joukkueet esitellään torstaina, Astana on vuorossa ensimmäisenä ja Scarponin muistolle omistetaan hetki. Ennen Sardiniassa ajettavan ensimmäisen osuuden lähtöä pidetään hiljainen hetki. Lisäksi 16. osuudella ajettava Mortirolo on päätetty nimittää "Salita Scarponiksi" eli Scarponin nousuksi ja siltä saatavat mäkipisteet kaksinkertaistaa

----------


## Munarello

Alamäkikilpailu peruttiin ja hyvä niin.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro...l-rider-prize/

----------


## PeeHoo

Tarkat reittitiedot yms: http://static2.giroditalia.it/wp-con...baldi_2017.pdf

----------


## pulmark

http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-...-bardiani-csf/

Ruffoni ja Pirazzi jääneet kiinni doping-testissä. UCI sääntöjen mukaan koko team Bardiani-CSF ei vissiin saa startata ollenkaan.

----------


## Munarello

^No voi harmi, jos näin on. Jos Bardiani ei pääse mukaan niin sehän tarkoittaa vaan sitä, että vähemmän jamppoja irtiottoihin menossa.

----------


## VesaP

Tänään se alkaa! Kesän eka GT!! YES!

----------


## VesaP

> UCI sääntöjen mukaan koko team Bardiani-CSF ei vissiin saa startata ollenkaan.



Kerkeekö Savio roudata äijänsä paikalle vielä starttiin?  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Aivan varmasti kerkiäisi! Mutta kun sen peijakkaan UCI:n "Disciplinary Commissionin" päätöstä joutuu odottamaan hyvin mahdollisesti jopa niin pitkään että kun se vihdoin tulee, Milanossa on jo ehditty purkaa palkintojenjakolava ja siivota roskat aikaajoreitin varrelta. Eikä Bardiani-CSF tietenkään vetäydy kisoista vapaaehtoisesti kun mikään sääntö ei sitä edellytä. 

Ehkä jos tieto olisi tullut edes muutamaa päivää aikaisemmin, RCS Sport olisi voinut neljän seinän sisällä käydyissä keskusteluissa saanut tallipomon vakuuttuneeksi siitä että jos hän ei heti ymmärrä mitä kello on lyönyt, seuraavaa kutsua saa joutua odottamaan...

Joka tapauksessa sen ymmärtää jos Mauro Vegni hakkaa pari kertaa otsaansa kämmenellään ja Gianni Savio vastaa haastattelijoiden kysymyksiin mm. muistuttamalla mikä joukkue pitää tälläkin hetkellä hallussaan Ciclismo Cup – Campionato Italiano a Squadren ykkönen.

----------


## pulmark

Live stream (Brittien Eurosport 1): 

http://tiz-cycling.racing/live-stream/

----------


## Cybbe

http://www.sportcategory.com/c-9.html

----------


## kuovipolku

Siiieg!




Superhappy!

----------


## tiger

Nerokas "varastettu" voitto. Sprintterit jäivät nuolemaan näppejään.

----------


## Köfte

> Nerokas "varastettu" voitto. Sprintterit jäivät nuolemaan näppejään.



Taktik. Mainio esitys :Sarkastinen:   Lisää tällaista, eikö?

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Oli kyllä yllättävä loppuratkaisu. Ilmeisesti ne shikaanit näytteli aika suurta roolia, että ukko karkuun pääsi..?

Miksi muuten Astana lähti muita ennen matkaan? Scarponille kunniaa?

----------


## mjjk

Nairo kerkesi ajaa välin kiinni, Kruijswijk oli ensimmäisiä joka ei kerennyt ja sai 13 sekuntia takkiin.

----------


## Munarello

Ei tainnut olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun Teklehaimanot hakee mäkipaidan hatkojen kautta. Se vaan, että mies ei taida olla mikään erityisen kova ylämäkikuski niin saattaapi jäädä väliaikaiseksi sen paidan pitäminen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

^ Näkyvyyttä ja mainos€uroja. Miksei myös viihdettäkin.

----------


## CamoN

Teklehaimanot on pitkien kilpailujen mies. Siis siinä mielessä, että hatkassa ajettuja kilometrejä kertyy tässä(kin) GT:ssä varmaan melkoinen mälli.

----------


## Munarello

Kyllä vain. En ihmettelisi, jos mies olisi heti huomenna jälleen hatkassa. Siinä mielessä siis kova sälli.

----------


## Köfte

Kova äijä on. Ei taida kovinkaan montaa tummahipiästä ammattikuskia olla?
Tuossa yksi lisäsyy hankkia näkyvyyttä positiivisella tavalla.
^ 'rellon ava on päheä :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Maanantaina vapaapäivä, tiistaina Sisiliaan ja Etnalle. Tuleeko eroja? Yleiskilpailun voitosta haaveilevat ehkä säästelevät voimiaan, mutta kai etappivoitolle riittää halukkaiita ottajia.

----------


## Munarello

Melko hullu viimeinen kymppi kiitos sivutuulen. Kun tuossa vaiheessa saa kymmenen hepun irtiottoon kuusi miestä omasta tiimistä niin täytyy kyllä nostaa hattua pelisilmälle.  :Hymy: 

Luulenpa, että tiistaina ei vielä ihmeemmin revitellä gc-heppujen osalta, koska ollaan vielä niin alkuvaiheessa kilpailua.

----------


## villef

Rondessa Boonenilla, Girossa toisella etapilla Ewanilla, eilen Greipelillä ongelmia vaihteiden kanssa? Ei taida olla sähkövaihteet vielä valmiita?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuten Greipel haastattelussa sanoi, kaikki tiesivät että tuulisen osuuden lopussa Quick Step tulee vahvana sivarispesialistijoukkueena yrittämään jotain sen kaltaista kuin eilen nähtiin, mutta Quick Step onnistui silti. Bob Jungelsilta aivan käsittämättömän kova suoritus ja taktisesti viimeistä Nathan Haasin kiinniajanutta apukuskia myöten täydellinen joukkuesuoritus.

Rohan Dennis ajoi auraan pyrkiessään jonkun takapyörään tai kuten hän itse koki joku leikkasi hänen etupyöräänsä ja kaatuminen maksoi hänelle viisi minuuttia. No, eipä häneen kovin moni ole tainnut kokonaiskilpailussa luottaakaan ja nythän Tejay Van Garderen saa kiistattoman ykköskapteenin aseman, mutta on tietysti eri asia riittääkö se tälläkään kertaa,


Luulen - luettuani asiantuntijoiden kommentteja ja muutamia haastatteluja - että Etnaa noustaan kaikesta huolimatta tosissaan myös GC-kuskien toimesta, sillä vaikkei kulunutta fraasia vähän muuntaen kilpailua voitetakaan huomenna, joku tai jotkut voivat sen hävitä eli aikaeroja syntyy jos siihen halutaan pyrkiä. Minuutin tai kahden tappion tuottaminen pahimmille kilpailijoille kiinnostaa varmasti useaa palkintopallille, viiden joukkoon tai kymppisakkiin tähtäävää. 

On myös arveltu että Giro-Tour -tuplaan tähtäävä Quintana voisi seuraavien viikkojen rasitusta vähentääkseen yrittää ratkaisua jo nyt eli tehdä sellainen pesäero muihin että jatkossa hänelle riittäisi pelkkä varmistelu ja muiden kyydissä pysyttely. Nibalilla on kyseessä kotikisa mäessä josta hänellä on kokemusta ja etappivoitto olisi jo sellaisena tallin ja hänen kannaltaan riittävä minimitulos. 

Mutta voihan tosiaan olla että vasta Blockhausilla eli 9. etapilla nähdään totista kilvanajoa, jos kaikki ajattelevat huomenna ettei revittely kannata koska vielä tuoreilla jaloilla olevia vastustajia on vaikea lyödä ja että siksi on parempi säästää energia myöhemmille vuoriosuuksille.


Ei-valkoihoisia prokuskeja on sentään jokunen ja on ollut ennenkin. Italian ja Ranskan siirtomaa-aikojen peruja on muuallakin kuin Eritreassa ihan oikeaa pyöräilykulttuuria. Tummaihoisista enemmistö lienee kuitenkin ranskalaisia, kuten Kévin Reza ja Nacer Bouhanni.


Teklehaimanotin todellista mäennousukykyä ei pidä väheksyä - ei hän muuten olisi vienyt Critérium du Dauphinén pallopaitaa - mutta on melko vääjäämätöntä että hän menettää sen jo huomenna. Vaikka hän pääsisi hatkaan ja veisi ensimmäiseltä vuorelta täydet pisteet, hänen pitäisi olla maalissakin kahdeksan joukossa jottei osuuden voittaja pukisi mäkipaitaa päälleen.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Rondessa Boonenilla, Girossa toisella etapilla Ewanilla, eilen Greipelillä ongelmia vaihteiden kanssa? Ei taida olla sähkövaihteet vielä valmiita?



Kun Quick Step lähti, Greipel reagoi siihen ja pääsi ainoana muista kiritykeistä siihen mukaan, mutta osui edessäajavan takapyörään. Vältti onnekseen kaatumiseen, mutta kenkä irtosi polkimesta - kuten Caleb Ewanilla 2. etapin kirissä - eikä tietenkään saanut sitä takaisin kiinni tarpeeksi nopeasti pysyäkseen kärkiaurassa.

----------


## CamoN

> Rondessa Boonenilla, Girossa toisella etapilla Ewanilla, eilen Greipelillä ongelmia vaihteiden kanssa? Ei taida olla sähkövaihteet vielä valmiita?



Saavutko niinkin syvälliseen päätelmään, että koska kukaan pelotonissa ei käytä vaijerivetoista voimansiirtoa, kenelläkään ei myöskään ole ongelmia vaijerivetoisten kanssa?

----------


## villef

Ok, my bad. Kattoin vain että sekä Ewan että Greipel väänsivät vaihdekahvaa aika rajusti ongelmien jälkeen, mutta molemmilla lienee syynä vauhdin tippuminen ja iso vaihde. Tai sitten kattoin väärin  :Hymy:  
CamoNin trollaukseen en viitsi edes vastata tämän enempää..

----------


## CamoN

Se oli ihan rehellinen kysymys. Tavallaan vaijerivetoisten voimansiirtojen viat tuolla huipputasolla ovat nykyään aika harvassa, koska myös vaijerivetoiset voimansiirrot ovat aika harvassa. Vai tehdäänkö tässä samalla piilo-olettamus siitä että vaijerivetoiselle sarjalle on ihan normaalia jos ketju tippuu silloin tällöin, mutta sähkösarjalla niin ei pitäisi missään tilanteessa käydä?

----------


## frp

offtopic, onko Contador kanssa pantu sähkövaihteille? Sehän ajoi pitkään varmaan oldskool fanien miellyttämiseksi vaijereilla mukamas paremman tuntuman vuoksi.

----------


## Paolo

Nibalinkin väitettiin jossain vaiheessa pysyttelevän vaijerivehkeissä kevyemmän pyörän vuoksi. 
Jokohan lienee siirtynyt nykytekniikkaan?

----------


## VesaP

> offtopic, onko Contador kanssa pantu sähkövaihteille? Sehän ajoi pitkään varmaan oldskool fanien miellyttämiseksi vaijereilla mukamas paremman tuntuman vuoksi.



On:









> Nibalinkin väitettiin jossain vaiheessa pysyttelevän vaijerivehkeissä kevyemmän pyörän vuoksi. 
> Jokohan lienee siirtynyt nykytekniikkaan?



On:

----------


## klemola

Satuttiin Contadorin kanssa samalle taukopaikalle keskiviikkona ja s.vaihteet oli Albertolla lenkki pyörässäkin. Kiekoissa ei lukenut mitään ja moottoripyörä seurasi kuskia koko lenkin... Tämä Madridissa.

----------


## kukavaa

Moreno ulos koska tuuppasi Rosan ojaan. Lähetyksessäkinhän näkyi jotain paidan repimistä. Mistähän oli kyse?

----------


## kuovipolku

Morenon mielestä Rosa yritti tunkea hänen ja muiden Nibalin apuajajien jonoon ja työnsi häntä ensin. Haastattelussa heti osuuden jälkeen Moreno selitti vielä tilanteessa Etnan nousussa oli kovasti jännitettä ilmassa ja että koska Rosa oli työntänyt häntä kohti katsojia ja aitoja hän vain työnsi takaisin välttääkseen kaatumisen ja siinä vaan sattui syntymään pientä hässäkkää - italiaksi "casino" - joka aiheutti Rosan kaatumisen.

Myöhemmin tuomariston päätöksen jälkeen annetussa lausunnossa sävy oli vähän toinen ja Moreno esitti anteeksipyynnön Rosalle, Team Skylle, joukkuetovereilleen ja tallinsa yhteistyökumppaneille. (Kuten tapoihin kuuluu, oli kuski itse mitä mieltä tahansa.)

"My teammates and me were all in the line coming to  the final climb, Team Sky came up on the left and Rosa wanted to get  onto my teammate's wheel in front of me. When he realized I was  resisting, he aggravated me to which I reacted by pushing him,  unfortunately causing him to crash," Moreno said."I want to  apologize for my reaction and make it clear that it was not my intention  for him to crash. I apologize to him and Team Sky, as well as to my  teammates and sponsors."

Nibali on tietysti suurin vahingonkärsija, sillä hän menetti yhden mäkiapuajajan.



Muutenhan osuus oli kaikesta GC-kuskien pidättyvyydestä huolimatta mielenkiintoinen. Kun Jan Polanc oli hatkassa mukana osasi jo ruveta jännittämään hänen mahdollisuuksiensa puolesta sillä hän oli voittanut aiemmin hyvin samankaltaisen etapin. Ja ajettiinhan lopussa: Astanan ajajien yritykset jäivät vaatimattomiksi mutta olivat suunnattoman sympaattisia, Nibalikaan ei ollut ihan huono kotisaarellaan ja Tatarstanin kurjen eli Ilnur Zakarinin loppuveto oli ihan mahtava vaikkei vienytkään roosapaitaan tai osuusvoittoon asti.


Tänään taidetaan nähdä taas Ewan, Gaviria, Greipel tai ehkä sittenkin joku pienoinen yllättäjä, esimerkiksi Bennett, tuulettamassa voittoaan?

----------


## rhubarb

Bennett on vielä toipilaana, joten terävin isku varmaan puuttuu.

----------


## PeeHoo

procyclingstats.com on listannut Giron kaikkien aikojen etappivoittajat, kakkoset ja kolmoset.
Oea on mulle vieraita nimiä.

#
Rider
Wins
2nd
3rd

1
Cipollini Mario
42
12
5

2
Binda Alfredo
41
24
15

3
Guerra Learco
31
10
8

4
Girardengo Costante
30
10
2

5
Saronni Giuseppe
24
14
17

6
Merckx Eddy
24
13
6

7
Moser Francesco
23
24
21

8
De Vlaeminck Roger
22
16
18

9
Coppi Fausto
22
13
8

10
Petacchi Alessandro
22
10
9

11
Bitossi Franco
20
18
12

12
Poblet Miguel
20
7
3

13
Olmo Giuseppe
19
17
5

14
Bartali Gino
17
19
20

15
Leoni Adolfo
17
14
6

16
Di Paco Raffaele
16
14
6

17
Bontempi Guido
16
7
2

18
Basso Marino
15
18
16

19
Freuler Urs
15
7
9

20
Cavendish Mark
15
5

----------


## kukavaa

Olipa muuten erikoinen eilen se risteys sekoilu missä ei vaikuttanut olevan järkkärin puolesta suunnanosoittajaa. Eka toinen hatkalainen ajoi melkein kaiteeseen ja pelotonkin oli aivan vaiheessa, vaikka niitten edellä ajoi kuitenkin mopedit. Gaviriahan oli jo menossa oikeaan suuntaan kunnes päätti lähteä vasuriin. Olisko ollu velodromin ajo-ohjeet mielessä, ei vaan tunnu luontevalta kääntyä pyörällä oikeaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ruotsin Eurosportin selostajakaksikko oli sitä mieltä että syynä ei ollut risteyksen epäselvyys - eli syy miksi lippumiestä voidaan mahdollisen esteen tai tien äkkinäisen kapenemisen ohella tarvita - vaan yksinkertaisesti se että tien kallistus yllätti ajajat. 

Osa heistä tuli liian kovalla vauhdilla väärän suuntaan kaltevaan mutkaan eikä heillä ollut tilanteesta muuta pelastusta kuin kääntyä vasemmalle tai koittaa ajaa suoraan ja jarruttaa. Siitä sitten seurasi rengaskosketuksia ja ristiinajamisen aiheuttamia kaatumisia. Vähemmän taitavia kuskeja olisi kerätty pois ja pyöriä eroteltu toisistaan puoli päivää...

----------


## paaton

> Ruotsin Eurosportin selostajakaksikko oli sitä mieltä että syynä ei ollut risteyksen epäselvyys - eli syy miksi lippumiestä voidaan mahdollisen esteen tai tien äkkinäisen kapenemisen ohella tarvita - vaan yksinkertaisesti se että tien kallistus yllätti ajajat. 
> 
> Osa heistä tuli liian kovalla vauhdilla väärän suuntaan kaltevaan mutkaan eikä heillä ollut tilanteesta muuta pelastusta kuin kääntyä vasemmalle tai koittaa ajaa suoraan ja jarruttaa. Siitä sitten seurasi rengaskosketuksia ja ristiinajamisen aiheuttamia kaatumisia. Vähemmän taitavia kuskeja olisi kerätty pois ja pyöriä eroteltu toisistaan puoli päivää...



Voi pitää paikkaansa. Kyllähän se tiellä oleva puomi näkyi kuitenkin ajajille.

----------


## Munarello

Juniorimaista räpellystä. Aloittaa nyt tuulettaa voittoa kuusi kilometriä ennen maalia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

5. etapin dataa muutamilta ajajilta, Shalunov, Jungels, Visconti, Gaviria, Bennett: 

http://www.velon.cc/en/news/2017/05/...5-data-summary

----------


## kuovipolku

> Juniorimaista räpellystä. Aloittaa nyt tuulettaa voittoa kuusi kilometriä ennen maalia.



Olihan tuo ehkä noloimmasta päästä, mutta silti vain yksi lisää pitkään luetteloon, johon kuuluu niitä jotka ovat unohtaneet että ennen maalia ajettiin vielä kierros, niitä jotka laskivat kierrokset väärin ja niitä jotka eivät tienneet että edessä olikin hatka tai yksinäinen karkulainen jokaoli jo tullut maaliin.

Yksi legendaarisimpia (vaikkei olekaan ammattipyräilystä kyse) lienee vuoden 1960 eli Rooman olympialaisisten maantieajossa Neuvostoliiton Viktor Kapitonov joka ensin tuuletti "kirivoittoaan" mutta voitti sitten kirin myös oikeassa maaliintulossa.

----------


## kukavaa

Kävihän tommonen hupiin tuulettaminen pari vuotta sitten myös Veikkas Jussille, harmi kun ei eilen ollut selostamossa niin olisi voinut kertoa ensikäden tuntemuksia turhista tuuletuksista. Eurosportin brittiselostajat luuli että Jusa se vaan vitsailee, kun tuuletti niin isoa "voittoa" niin vaatimattomasti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Joo, en vain viitsinyt mainita tapausta kun ajattelin että se on kaikille foorumin lukijoille yhtä tuttu ja hyvin mielessä kuin Tourin pallopaitakin. 

Mutta kerrataan sen verran että Jussi oli vuoden 2014 Giron 17. etapilla isossa yli kahdenkymmenen kuskin hatkassa, josta erinäisten vaiheiden jälkeen irtosi viiden ajajan kärkijoukko. Tämä isompi kakkosryhmäkin paransi vauhtiaan ja alkoi tavoittaa kärkiryhmää ja Jussi putosi viimeisessä nousussa, mutta ajoi kakkosryhmän kiinni ja voitti sitten kirin ja tuuletti voittoaan. Ehkä hän oli unohtanut koko viiden miehen kärkiryhmän olemassaolon tai sitten hän erheellisesti luuli että se oli jo ajettu kiinni.

Ruotsin Eurosportin selostajalle Roberto Vacchillekin tuli välittömästi Veikkanen mieleen ja hän muisti Jussin tweetinkin: "Shiiit happens!". Tosin ei sitä miten se jatkui: "#clownoftheday".


Tänään on luvassa etappi jolla niin hatkalla, lyhyitä mäkiä kestävimmillä kirimiehillä kuin pääjoukosta irtiottoo pitkään kiriin pystyvillä tempoajajilla on kaikilla omat mahdollisuutensa. Mutta ennen kaikkea tämä on Ardennien klassikoissa menestymään pystyvien kuskien hetki. Onkin hieman ikävä Philippe Gilbertia jonka kilpailukalenterissa tämä päivä oli varmasti ympäröity moneen kertaan. 

Päivän tuuliolosuhteet ja mahtijoukkueiden valitsemat tavoitteet ja taktiikat tietenkin ratkaisevat hyvin pitkälti sen minkä näköinen osuudesta lopulta muodostuu.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sunnuntaina 14.5. melkoinen loppunousu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sunnuntaina voisi tosiaan kilpailun heräävän eloon myös Giron kokonaisvoittoa tavoittelevien kuskien osalta. Ainakin niillä jotka eivät voi odottaa pärjäävänsä pahimmille vastustajilleen kahdella aika-ajoetapilla on nyt tilaisuus yrittää tehdä eroa tarvittavat minuutit. Mutta voi olla että kaikilla on vielä liian tuorevoimaiset jalat eikä kukaan halua lähteä ottamaan sitä riskiä että yrittää muttei onnistu vaan pahimmassa tapauksessa sippaa ja ottaa itse tappiosekunteja tai jopa minuutteja.

Nimi muuten tulee ylempänä, yli kahdentuhannen metrin korkeudella - jonne siis ei ajeta - sijaitsevasta vartiolinnakkeesta joka rakennettiin 1860-luvulla. Saksankielinen termi oli yleisesti sotilaskäytössä ja samaa sanaa käytettiin ilman selityksiä, oikeinkirjoituksen kenties vähän vaihdellessa, useissa kielissä ranskasta venäjään.


Tänään on sataprosenttinen kirimiesten etappi, jolla etenkin Caleb Ewanilla on korkea aika ottaa kaivattu voitto. Ainakin hän pohjusti sitä pitämällä eilen kevyemmän päivän ja ajamalla maaliin 14 min kärjen jälkeen. Itse uskon enemmän Fernando Gavirian kolmanteen kirivoittoon.

Lauantain osuus on puolestaan avoimempi; reitillä on melko aikaisessa vaiheessa yksi isompi nousu ja ennen maalia useampia lyhyitä mutta petollisen jyrkkiä nousuja.

----------


## kukavaa

Mielenkiintoista tietää tuo nimen tarina. On varmaan huvittavinpia mäen nimiä mitä muistan. Hautacamin ollessa makaaberein.

----------


## PeeHoo

Stelvion huipulle on jo päästy nelivetoautoills, sitä on aurattu ahkerasti, mutta nyt on tullut lisää lunta. Puolitoista viikkoa ja Giron pitäisi käydä siellä. Suop nähdä kuinka käy.

----------


## Mik@

> Ruotsin Eurosportin selostajakaksikko oli sitä mieltä että syynä ei ollut risteyksen epäselvyys - eli syy miksi lippumiestä voidaan mahdollisen esteen tai tien äkkinäisen kapenemisen ohella tarvita - vaan yksinkertaisesti se että tien kallistus yllätti ajajat. 
> 
> Osa heistä tuli liian kovalla vauhdilla väärän suuntaan kaltevaan mutkaan eikä heillä ollut tilanteesta muuta pelastusta kuin kääntyä vasemmalle tai koittaa ajaa suoraan ja jarruttaa. Siitä sitten seurasi rengaskosketuksia ja ristiinajamisen aiheuttamia kaatumisia. Vähemmän taitavia kuskeja olisi kerätty pois ja pyöriä eroteltu toisistaan puoli päivää...



Tästä risteystilanteesta vielä sellainen kommentti, että oliko reittiä mahdollisesti viime hetkillä muutettu? Ainakin Tour Tracker -sovelluksen karttatietojen mukaan reitin olisi pitänyt jatkua suoraan tietä SP160 pitkin. Nythän käännyttiin oikealle (Via Stanislao Cannizzaro).

----------


## pulmark

Hyvää kilvanajoa etapin voitosta irtiottoporukan kesken viimeisellä 10km tänään. Vähän aikaa jo ajattelin että pääjoukko saavuttaa kun irtiotossa ruvettiin ajamaan voitosta. Harmi että Conti meni nurin vähän ennen maalia. Sanchez säilytti niukasti 3. sijan ennen pääjoukkoa.

----------


## Munarello

Vauhtia piisasi, kun ukko meni nurin ylämäkeen kääntyvässä serpentiinimutkassa. Ei ole onneksi minulla tuommoisia pulmia.  :Hymy:  Mutta mikä tärkeintä niin J.A. Flecha on näköjään vaihtanut levyjarrupyörään (vai oliko sillä sellainen jo viime syksynä...)

----------


## TERU

Hyvää kilvanajoa oikeastaan koko etapin ajan ja tosiaan lopun vaihtelevat vedot, ei pitkästyttänyt katsoa.

Levotonta tuo tv-ohjaus italialaisilla.

----------


## pulmark

Huomenna sitten kunnon mäki lopussa ennen maanantain lepopäivää ja tiistain aika-ajoa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä yrittääkö huomenna joku GC-kuskeista tosissaan eroa vai odotellaanko vielä että aika-ajossa laitetaan kuskit järjestykseen. Olisin toivonut, että aika-ajo ois ollut ennen huomista etappia niin ois ollut huomiselle jo enemmän panosta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Poliisimoottoripyörä pysäytti typerästi tienlaitaan ja siitä Skyn kapteenit & Yates kasaan. Yleensä en ajattele että pitäisi odottaa, mutta nyt se olisi ollut kiva ele Movistarilta.

----------


## nopsako

Siihen loppui SKY-teamin giro! ***** mitä puuhastelua taas..

----------


## Krabba

Oliko moottoripyörä nyt oikeesti niin huonossa paikassa? Suora pätkä ja tilaa olisi ollut jos porukka katsoisi eteensä.

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sorkan_fiba

hyvää kissa-hiiri leikkiä

----------


## Munarello

^^ Just joo. Moto oli pysähtyessään valkoisten viivojen välissä, olisihan sekin voinut vetää pientareelle ja tokihan "kaikki" kolarit voitaisiin välttää, jos "porukka vaan katsoisi eteensä." 

Kyllä tästä baskeli maku jää ja parranpärinää on luvassa. Odotetun "rehtiin" tapaan Movistar poltti apukuskinsa alle vartissa tuon mällin jälkeen. Ei nyt pysty arvostamaan.

Edit: Haastatteluja odotellessa arvaan jo Movistarin jamppojen kommentit tyyliin "ei me huomattu mitään."

----------


## puppy

Sehän oli mopo siellä ylämäessä monessa kohtaa ihan samallailla parkeerattu ja useamman kerran kiersi ainakin Pinot kun veti tien laitaa, ihan turhaa vinkumista, väistetään sitä liikenteenjakajia ja eilenkin oli se äijä seisomassa edessä ja ihmeellinen älämölö siitäkin aluksi syntyi vaikka oli ihan oikein.

----------


## Munarello

Tuosta voi jo vähän asiaa tarkastella. Eli moto on jo pysähtynyt ja porukalla taisi olla sen viisikymppiä vauhtia. Sunwebin ensimmäinen mies heilautti kättään varoitukseksi ja yritti epätoivoisesti väistää, mutta takaa tulevilla oli jo lähes mahdoton tilanne. Neljäs Sunwebin kaveri osui motoon ja kaatuessaan vei lähes koko Skyn porukan mukanaan. Ei tämmöistä pitäisi tapahtua vaan järjestäjien pitäisi tässä vaiheessa olla jo ylivarovaisia turvallisuusasioissa.



Edit: Siellä osui hidastusten perusteella ainakin yksi Skyn kuskikin motoon. "Turhaa vinkumista" tietenkin, liikenteenjakajatkin pysähtelevät yllättäen eteen. Aikaerot repsahtivat kokonaiskisassa, mutta vähän liikaa ja vääristä syistä. Kyllä tämä nyt lässähti ja kiinnostus ainakin omalta kohdalta tipahti.

----------


## ilmora

Kaikesta huolimatta Thibaut Pinotin osakkeet nousivat omissa silmissä. Ehkä tässä vielä joku päivä nähdään ranskalainen Tourin voittajakin? Joko Pinot tai Bardet.

----------


## Munarello

Etapin ajat! Huotahin listassa kokonaiskilpailun ajat.

1. QUINTANA NAIRO MOV    3h 44’ 51”
2. PINOT THIBAUT FDJ         0’ 24”
3. DUMOULIN TOM SUN          0’ 24”
4. MOLLEMA BAUKE TFS         0’ 41”
5. NIBALI VINCENZO TBM       1’ 00”
6. POZZOVIVO DOMENICO ALM    1’ 18”
7. KANGERT TANEL AST         2’ 02”
8. ZAKARIN ILNURK AT         2’ 14”
9. REICHENBACH SEBASTIEN FDJ 2’ 28”
10.FORMOLO DAVIDE CDT        2’ 35”


12. Kruisjwijk               2' 43"
15. Jungels                  3' 30"
17. Van Garderen             3' 46"
23. Yates A                  4' 39"
29. Thomas                   5' 08"

Tuollaiselta näyttää "etapin lopputulos"-lista tällä hetkellä. Tietenkin Pinot kohensi asemiaan, koska aika moni muu hukkasi tänään aikaa. Quintanan tilanne on tällä hetkellä erinomainen ja vaikea sitä on enää horjuttaa. Mutta lopetan nyt itkupotkuni tähän.  :Hymy:  Kilpailua on vielä noin kaksi kolmannesta jäljellä ja paljon voi tapahtua. Nairokin sen tietää.

Edit: katsoin väärää listaa. Tuo on etapin lopputulos, ei siis kokonaiskilpailun tilanne.

----------


## villef

Missäs Kangert on menettäny tuon minuutin kolmannella etapilla? Katkennut porukka edestä vai välinerikko?

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## huotah

GC top-10 Blockhausin jälkeen 14.5.2017

	1	COL	QUINTANA Nairo	MOVISTAR TEAM		42h 06’ 09”	0’ 00”
	2	FRA	PINOT Thibaut	FDJ			42h 06’ 37”	0’ 28”
	3	NED	DUMOULIN Tom	TEAM SUNWEB		42h 06’ 39”	0’ 30”
	4	NED	MOLLEMA Bauke	TREK - SEGAFREDO	42h 07’ 00”	0’ 51”
	5	ITA	NIBALI Vincenzo	BAHRAIN - MERIDA	42h 07’ 19”	01’ 10”
	6	ITA	POZZOVIVO Domenico AG2R LA MONDIALE	42h 07’ 37”	01’ 28”
	7	RUS	ZAKARIN Ilnur	TEAM KATUSHA ALPECIN	42h 08’ 37”	02’ 28”
	8	ITA	FORMOLO Davide	CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO	42h 08’ 54”	02’ 45”
	9	CRC	AMADOR Andrey	MOVISTAR TEAM		42h 09’ 02”	02’ 53”
	10	NED	KRUIJSWIJK Steven TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO	42h 09’ 15”	03’ 06”

Ei tämä vielä ole ohi, mutta kyllähän Quintanan asemat on hyvät; ensi viikon kuudesta etapista neljä on enemmän tai vähemmän mäkisiä ja viimeisellä viikolla 5/6 etappia on sellaista vuoristoa, että tänään nähdyn perusteella on vaikea nähdä kenenkään haastavan Nairoa.

----------


## M. Rontti

> Edit: Haastatteluja odotellessa arvaan jo Movistarin jamppojen kommentit tyyliin "ei me huomattu mitään."



_"When the race is on, it's on, it's not easy to lift your foot from the pedal. I'm just sorry the crash happened," Quintana said. "I was well ahead, there was a crash behind, and I heard that had happened, but I had no idea there were so many GC riders involved."

_Movistar ei kyllä koskaan petä...

Onko kisa kuitenkaan vielä ohi, niin siitä en olisi niin varma. Kaksi aika-ajoa ja niissä Quintana voi ottaa (ottanee) Dumoulinilta minuuttitolkulla takkiin. Ennakoissa Blockhaus kuitenkin oli loppunousuista se kovin ja siinä eroa tuli vain se 30 s, joten kyllä Quintana hommia joutuu tekemään.

----------


## r.a.i

Harmi homma kokonaiskilpailun kannalta tuo kasa. Väärässä paikassa oli sinivuokko, siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Jotenkin ei vaan jaksa syttyä tuosta Nairon ajamisesta, vaikka kova mäkimies onkin. Toivottavasti Thibou tai Do my lawn pistää minuuttitolkulla turpiin aika-ajossa, että saadaan jännitystä loppukisaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Odotetun "rehtiin" tapaan Movistar poltti apukuskinsa alle vartissa tuon mällin jälkeen. Ei nyt pysty arvostamaan.
> 
> Edit: Haastatteluja odotellessa arvaan jo Movistarin jamppojen kommentit tyyliin "ei me huomattu mitään."



Nimeä edes yksi joukkue joka olisi vastaavassa tilanteessa luopunut taistelusuunnitelmastaan jonka toteuttamisen oli jo käynnistänyt? Lisäpisteitä saat jokaisesta joukkueesta ja jokaisesta tapauksesta jossa olet nähnyt niin tapahtuvan tai josta olet lukenut.

Eiväthän ne Movistarin jampat mitään voineet tietääkään koska ajoivat keulilla ja kaikki tapahtui heidän takanaan. Tallin DS:llä on toisin kuin etenkin omien suosikkiajajiensa ja -talliensa kilpailua seuraavilla televisionkatsojilla muutakin havainnoitavaa ja kommunikoitavaa kuin keitä mahdollisesti jossakin kasassa on ollut mukana. Toki Thomasin ja Yatesin jääminen heillekin pienellä viipeellä selvisi.

Tässä ei sitäpaitsi nyt oltu jossain kilpailun puolivälissä jossa on aikaa ja tilaa selvittää tilanne, käydä keskusteluja pelotonin vanhimpien ja kunnioitetuimpien ajajien, johtajan paidassa ajavan joukkueen ja GC-kapteenien tai jopa tallipomojen ja kilpailukommissaari välillä. Käytännössä Movistarin olisi pitänyt vapaaehtoisesti, täysin ilman minkään kirjoittamattoman säännön asettamaa velvoitetta, neutraloida kilpailu niin pitkäksi aikaa että koko osuuden ratkaisun luonnne olisi täysin muuttunut - eli Movistarin olisi pitänyt hyväksyä se että sattuneen takia Quintanan pitää luopua eräästä tärkeimmäksi katsotusta tilaisuudesta saavuttaa aikaeroa niihin pahimpiin kilpailijoihinsa nähden jotka eivät takuuvarmasti tule kiittämään hienosta eleestä himmaamalla aika-ajo-osuuksilla.

Ja aina voidaan ja on ehkä syytäkin kysyä: jos Movistarin ajajat olisivat hidastaneet, olisiko ollut mitenkään varmaa tai edes todennäköitä että kaikki muutkin olisivat tehneet samoin niin pitkäksi aikaa että kaatuneet kapteenit olisivat päässeet takaisin keulaporukkaan?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Missäs Kangert on menettäny tuon minuutin kolmannella etapilla? Katkennut porukka edestä vai välinerikko?



Sulla on hemmetin lyhyt muisti, sä et jaksa lukea edes yhtä selostusta osuuden merkittävimmistä tapahtumista etkä sä viitsi itse hakea informaatiota jonka selvittäisi asian sinulle alle minuutissa...

Kolmas osuus oli se etukäten sataprosenttisen varmasti massakiriin päättyvä tasamaaosuus, mutta jolla oli aivan hitonmoinen sivutuuli parillakymmenellä viimeisellä kilometrillä ja jolla Quick Step räjäytti kuuden ajajan voimin koko pelotonin atomeiksi (ja jolla Greipel menetti roosapaitansa ja mahdollisuutensa etappivoittoon kun hänen jalkansa irtosi kriittisellä hetkellä polkimesta). Porukka tuli siis palasina maaliin ja aika-eroja kärjen takana syntyi. Niin myös Kangertille.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ei tämä vielä ole ohi, mutta kyllähän Quintanan asemat on hyvät; ensi viikon kuudesta etapista neljä on enemmän tai vähemmän mäkisiä ja viimeisellä viikolla 5/6 etappia on sellaista vuoristoa, että tänään nähdyn perusteella on vaikea nähdä kenenkään haastavan Nairoa.




Dumoulin ja Pinot'n nykyaika-ajokunnosta ei tietenkään voi olla varma ja etenkin viimeisenä ajettavassa cronometrossa ajetut viikot painavat jalkoja niin paljon että aikaerot voivat jäädä pienemmiksi kuin muuten, mutta toisaalta yhteensä 70 sellaista tempokilometriä jotka eivät mitenkään sovi Nairon ominaisuuksille on niin paljon että minusta hän oli pikemminkin eilisen etapin häviäjä kuin voittaja. Ei niin paha kuin Thomas ja Yates tai edes Zakarin, Kruijswijk tai Nibali, mutta kuitenkin.

Jos kilpailun aikana ei tapahdu ajajien voimasuhteissa ratkaisevaa muutosta eikä Quintana vasta testannut vastustajiaan Blockhausilla, Dumoulin ja Pinot ovat niin kovia mäkimiehiä että Nairo ei edes apuajajiensa turvin mitenkään itsestään selvästi saa millään yksittäisellä vuoriosuudella tai mäkietapeilla yhteensä mitään useamman minuutin eroa heihin - ja yleinen käsityshän lienee että edes kahden minuutin ero ei välttämättä riitä hänelle. 

Tosin on hyvin mahdollista että Quintanan kunnon on suunniteltu nousevan kilpailun kestäessä ja että muille tulee se yksi yhtä huono päivä kuin mitä eilinen oli kolmelle palkintopallisuosikille.

Mutta toisaalta ja toisaalta -mies jaksaa toivoa myös sitä että olisi vielä osuus jolla joku talli tai jotkut tallit onnistuisivat repimään porukan poikki sivarissa ja että Movistar jäisi kapteeneineen väärään sakkiin...

----------


## villef

Olipas Kuovipolku pahalla päällä  :Hymy:  
Siihen sivariin viittasi tuo mun viestin kohta jossa porukka katkennut edestä. Sitä kun noissa karkeloissa harvemmin tapahtuu vasta- ja myötätuulessa  :Hymy: 

Kangert siis ei tullut ensimmäisessä "pääjoukossa" maaliin, vaan sen jälkeen (lähteenä Giro appsin tuloslista). Syytä en löytänyt Giron appsin uutistekstistä, kun ei kuulu GC-kärkeen. Postimees ja delfi.sport ei näyttäny niin pitkälle taaksepäin..

Ajattelin, josko joku olisi syyn bongannut, eli välinerikko vai väärä sijoittuminen..

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

Viimeisen viikon vuorietapit sisältää useampia nousuja/etappi. Joukkueen vahvuus ja taktiikan merkitys korostuu. SunWeb Keldermanin keskeytys selkeä takaisku. Movistar ennakkoon kuitenkin vahvin joukkue.

Jos näprätään numeroilla, niin aika-ajo kilometrejä yhteensä n. 70km. Aika-ajo reitit suosii mielestäni jonkin verran Dumoulinia, koska nousua ei kovin paljon. Jos Dumoulinin etu Quintanaan nähden aikaajossa jotain 3s/km niin silloin eroa syntyisi 3:30. Dumoulin osoitti eilen, että jyrkkäkin mäki nousee. Jos ero pysyisi jäljellä olevilla mäkietapeilla n. 40s/etappi niin jännäksi menisi, bonussekunnit voi jopa nousta ratkaisevaan osaan.

Toisaalta Dumoulin on jossain haastattelussa sanonut, että aika-ajo on kärsinyt kun on keskittynyt harjoittelussa mäkien nousemiseen. Lisäksi Nibali ja Pinot hyvin kisassa mukana ja kohtuullisen hyviä aika-ajajia.

Ohessa vertailun vuoksi eilisen etapin loppunousun tehoja, viimeiset 5km:

http://www.velon.cc/en/news/2017/05/...9-data-summary

Viimeisellä 5km Dumoulin nopeampi kuin Quintana. Joidenkin esillä olleiden tietojen mukaan Quintanan paino 57kg ja Dumoulin 70kg. W/kg loppunousun lopussa silloin 6.45 ja 6.3.

----------


## dikk.

Millä tehoilla kärki ajoi viimeisen nousun kilometrit? Nyt tarvitaan hevosvoimat apuun (1hv=75kg metrin sekunnissa ylöspäin, pystysuoraan). Kuski, pyörä ja varusteet painavat sen 75 kg, ainakin hyvin lähelle. Nousun metrit olivat (lopun tasanne poislukien) 1124 metriä, Nairon aika oli keittiökellolla mitattuna noin 29.30, eli 1770 sekuntia. tehoksi, hevosvoimina, tulee 1124/1770, eli 0,635 hevosvoimaa, joka vastaa 463 wattia. Pinot painaa riittävästi ja aika oli noin 30 sekuntia perässä siinä kohtaa.

Tämä oli tehontarve, keskimäärin sen puolen tunnin aikana, renkaan ja tien välistä mitattuna, pelkkään ylösnousemiseen. Kun jonkin verran energiaa kuluu muuhunkin, pystyssäpysymiseen, reitillä pysymiseen, ilmanvastukseen, tuuleen, vierintä- sun muihin vastuksiin, lasketaan niille nyt vaikka puuttuvat 37 wattia. Tullaan siis päätelmään, että maailmanluokan huippupyöräilijä pystyy tuottamaan, vieläpä 3 tuntia kilpaa ajettuaan, keskimäärin ainakin 500W, seuraavan puolen tunnin ajan. 

Tehontarve koski siis kokonaispainoltaan 75kg painavaa systeemiä ja on suorassa suhteessa tähän painoon. Siinä vastaus, miksi Dumoulin on laihduttanut, tai kuinka Pantani katosi näkymättömiin muilta hetkessä, aikanaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Olipas Kuovipolku pahalla päällä



Googlaa "male menopause" :Hymy:  

Vaikka enemmän mua ärsytti se että keskustelu tässä ketjussa on niin laimeaa ja vähäistä ettei kukaan ollut ehtinyt vastata tai vaivaantunut vastaamaan.






> Ajattelin, josko joku olisi syyn bongannut, eli välinerikko vai väärä sijoittuminen...



Kangert ei tosiaan taida kuulua tweettaaviin pyöräiljöihin eikä Astanan sivujakaan voi kisaraporttien laadulla tai yksityiskohtaisuudella kehua. Mutta kaikki kevyet mäkimiehet joiden tukena ei ollut vahvoja ajajia hävisivät enemmän tai vähemmän. Silloinhan on melkeinpä vain tuurista kiinni meneekö porukka poikki kaksi kuskia edempää tai sattuuko aurassa olemaan tilaa vielä yhdelle ajajalle vai ei.

----------


## dikk.

Millä tehoilla kärki ajoi viimeisen nousun kilometrit? Nyt tarvitaan hevosvoimat apuun (1hv=75kg metrin sekunnissa ylöspäin, pystysuoraan). Kuski, pyörä ja varusteet painavat sen 75 kg, ainakin hyvin lähelle. Nousun metrit olivat (lopun tasanne poislukien) 1124 metriä, Nairon aika oli keittiökellolla mitattuna noin 29.30, eli 1770 sekuntia. tehoksi, hevosvoimina, tulee 1124/1770, eli 0,635 hevosvoimaa, joka vastaa 463 wattia. Pinot painaa riittävästi ja aika oli noin 30 sekuntia perässä siinä kohtaa.

Tämä oli tehontarve, keskimäärin sen puolen tunnin aikana, renkaan ja tien välistä mitattuna, pelkkään ylösnousemiseen. Kun jonkin verran energiaa kuluu muuhunkin, pystyssäpysymiseen, reitillä pysymiseen, ilmanvastukseen, tuuleen, vierintä- sun muihin vastuksiin, lasketaan niille nyt vaikka puuttuvat 37 wattia. Tullaan siis päätelmään, että maailmanluokan huippupyöräilijä pystyy tuottamaan, vieläpä 3 tuntia kilpaa ajettuaan, keskimäärin ainakin 500W, seuraavan puolen tunnin ajan. 

Tehontarve koski siis kokonaispainoltaan 75kg painavaa systeemiä ja on suorassa suhteessa tähän painoon. Siinä vastaus, miksi Dumoulin on laihduttanut, tai kuinka Pantani katosi näkymättömiin muilta hetkessä, aikanaan.

----------


## huotah

^Dumoulin, Pinot ja Quintana ovat kohdanneet tänä keväänä aika-ajoissa yhden kerran, maaliskuisessa Tirreno Adriaticon kisassa. Silloin 10km ITT-reitillä Dumoulin oli vahvin kolmesta, Pinot toiseksi vahvin 3 sekuntia perässä ja Quintana 18 sekuntia Dumoulinille jääneenä. Pidemmillä reiteillä ero (s/km) tulee varmasti olemaan suurempi, 3s/km on varmasti hyvä arvio. Aika-ajojen lisäksi Quintanalle heikommin sopiva etappi on kirimiesten etappi #13.

Etapit 14, 18 ja 19, ja varauksin myös 17, ovat jyrkkien ja/tai pitkien loppunousujen takia sellaisia missä piilee Movistarin ja Quintanan voiton tai tappion siemenet. 

Jos laskee kaksikkoa Dumoulin ja Pinot suosivien etappien ja Quintanaa suosivien etappien erotuksen, niin puntit menevät aika tasan.

----------


## pulmark

Naputtelin huvikseni Dumoulinin ja Quintanan painon ja eilisen nousun viimeisen 5km keskiwatit kalkulaattoriin (www.bikecalculator.com). Reittinä 40km, jolla 300m nousua, tuuleton keli, 25C lämpötila. Pyörän painoksi 8kg molemmille.

Dumoulin:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...2hFM2Z2OXNCNmM

Quintana:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...UlaNnJheDl4Szg

Aikaeroksi kalkulaattori täräytti vajaa 3min Dumoulinin hyväksi. Kalkulaattorien arvot on onneksi vaan arvioita, mutta kait tuosta vois sen päätellä, että pinkkipaita saattaa huomenna vaihtua Dumoulinille tai Pinotille.

----------


## PeeHoo

Stelviolla on sula tie, aurinko paistaa ja lämpötila on plussalla. *Jos* näin jatkuu, 16. etappi voidaan ajaa tasan viikon kuluttua Stelvion solan kautta.

----------


## huotah

> Stelviolla on sula tie, aurinko paistaa ja lämpötila on plussalla. *Jos* näin jatkuu, 16. etappi voidaan ajaa tasan viikon kuluttua Stelvion solan kautta.



Webbikameran kuvasta tänään 12:21 näkyy että siellä on jo jotkut weekday warriorit valloittaneet Stelvion.

----------


## kukavaa

On surkee mäihä Skyllä kyllä nytten. Vasili vikoissa mutkissa kyljelleen. Toistaiseksi paras aika tuli silti mutta olis varmasti ollu kova aika ilman kaatumista.

edit. Olisihan se ihan mukavaa, jos selostamossa olisi joku joka puhuisi pyöräilystä. Kuovipolkuhan vois mennä Anakin olisi tietoa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eilisen odotettu häviäjä oli tietenkin Nairo Quintana, joidenkin mielestä kuitenkin yllättävän paljon, joidenkin mielestä juuri sen verran mitä pitikin. Jos Tom Dumoulin pystyy samanlaiseen suoritukseen vielä Alppien jälkeenkin, hän on todella vahvoilla. Kuitenkin Nairon vahvuuksiin kuuluu Blockhausin kaltaisten jyrkkien nousujen lisäksi osuudet joilla on useita todella kovia nousuja - ja sellaiset ovat tähän asti olleet hollantilaisen heikkous.

Nibali ajoi hyvin ja on Quintanan kaltainen tasoaan viikkojen edetessä nostamaan pystyvä ajaja (tai ainakaan hänen tasonsa ei laske niin paljon kuin useimpien muiden) jolle sopivat "multiclimbit". Pinot oli pieni pettymys ja hänen podiumpaikkaansa tarvitaan jonkun edelläolevan romahdus - ja silloinkin sen voi vieda Bauke Mollema.


Tänään ajetaan potentiaalisesti iso, vaikkakin vain 160 km etappi, jolta ei tasaista juuri löydy. Kaksi toisen ja yksi kolmannen kategorian vuorta tarjoavat mahdollisuuden yhtä lailla hatkaporukalle kuin vahvoille joukkueille. Voi tulla jännää katsottavaa, mutta voi tulla myöskin täydellinen välipäivä kokonaiskilpailun kannalta.


PS Oliko se Kimmo Kananen joka viime vuonna vieraili asiantuntijana Eurosportilla? Hänen soisi palaavan. Christian Selininkin mukanolo nostaisi vähän selostuksen tasoa. (Itse olen valinnut ruotsinkielisen selostuksen,)

Spekulointia harrastavat voivat pohtia mitä Team Sky nyt tahtoo: mahdollisimman hyvää sijoitusta Thomasille, osuusvoittoja häneltä tai kenties Landaltakin - vai sitä että he pistävät sormensa voittotaistoon ja sotkevat muiden pasmoja, ehkä jotakuta suosien.

----------


## paaton

Skyn tavoitteena polttaa nairo mahdollisimman loppuun giron aikana  :Hymy:

----------


## tiger

Huono päivä on mielestäni liian varovainen arvio Quintanan eilisestä aika-ajo suorituksesta. Se oli katastrofi. Nairon olisi alpeilla revittävä noin neljä ja puoli minuuttia eroa Dumouliniin, jotta olisi kaksi minuuttia puskuria ennen päätöspäivän hieman lyhyempää, 30km:n, aika-ajoa. Blockhausilla 24 sekunnin eron tekeminen oli kovan työn takana. On toki mahdollista, että kolmas viikko ja kokonaiset päivät vuoristossa kypsentävät Dumoulinin niin että katkeaminen tapahtuu, jolloin voi nopeasti syntyä minuuttitolkulla tappiota. Jännäksi menee.
Kilpailun kannalta tämä Quintanan surkea aika-ajo oli loistava juttu. Nyt on kolumbialaisen pakko yrittää tiputtaa Dumoulin aina kun mahdollista. Varman päälle ajaminen (tyyliin Sky & Froome) ei riitä.

----------


## kolistelija

> PS Oliko se Kimmo Kananen joka viime vuonna vieraili asiantuntijana Eurosportilla? Hänen soisi palaavan. Christian Selininkin mukanolo nostaisi vähän selostuksen tasoa. (Itse olen valinnut ruotsinkielisen selostuksen,)



Kimmo Kananen asuu tällä hetkellä ruotsissa, ei taida sieltä ehtiä selostamoon.

Vierailevat asiantuntijat ovat olleet varsin kiva Lisa eurosportin lähetyksissä. Veikkanenhan oli tässä yhdellä etapilla juttelemassa.

----------


## Munarello

Olikos se niin, että tänään vieraana on Jukka Pakkanen kertomassa "hieman" kuivakkaan tapaansa "hieman" kuivakoita juttujaan. Kuitenkin miehen, jonka intohimoja ovat ammattipyöräily ja italialainen jalkapallo, täytyy olla hieno mies.

Edit: Väärin muistin, huomenna paikalla.

----------


## paaton

Veikkasen mukanaolo oli kyllä hienoa, muuttui tylsä tasamaakin mielenkiintoiseksi seurattavaksi. Toivottavasti vierailijoita saadaan jatkossakin.

----------


## kukavaa

Hieno ajo Frailelta, chapeau!

----------


## Mattia

Siis, näinkö väärin...vai putosko Fraile tosiaan jo kerran siinä viimesessä mäessä, kun väliporukka oli ajanu Omarin ja Landan kiinni ?

----------


## paaton

> Siis, näinkö väärin...vai putosko Fraile tosiaan jo kerran siinä viimesessä mäessä, kun väliporukka oli ajanu Omarin ja Landan kiinni ?



Joo  :Hymy:  Selin oli ihan ymmyrkäisenä frailen nousuvauhdista rollandin ohi, ei meinannut millään uskoa ohittajan olevan fraile.

----------


## Merckx

> Veikkasen mukanaolo oli kyllä hienoa, muuttui tylsä tasamaakin mielenkiintoiseksi seurattavaksi. Toivottavasti vierailijoita saadaan jatkossakin.



Näin on! Selinin ruokamatkailukertomukset ja paatoksellinen selostustyyli kuin koko ajan ajettaisiin loppukiriä ovat kyllä niin shaissee.....

----------


## Paolo

> Näin on! Selinin ruokamatkailukertomukset ja paatoksellinen selostustyyli kuin koko ajan ajettaisiin loppukiriä ovat kyllä niin shaissee.....



Nuo ruokamatkailukertomuksethan ovat pelkästään mukava lisä. Ja kun ajetaan Italiassa, suorastaan kuuluvat asiaan.

Veikkanen ja muutkin vierailijat toki minunkin puolestani ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## PeeHoo

Täällä sanotaan, että Dumoulin voisi hyvinkin voittaa. Itse olisin kyllä Quintanan on kannalla, kun isoja mäkiä on vielä edessä.
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...ditalia-331171

----------


## Jabadabado

Ainakin kisasta tuli todella mielenkiintoinen kun Dumolin onnistui aika-ajossa, kuten voidaan sanoa myös Nibalin kohdalla tapahtuneen ja tän hetken tilanne tekee sen että Dumolin voi odottaa iskuja niin Quintanalta, Nibalilta kuin Pinotiltakin. Ja kuten todettua niin viimeisen etapin aika-ajo tekee sen että noiden pitää vielä saada tehtyä eroa Dumoliniin, ei riitä että pääsevät vähän edelle. Pari seuraavaa etappia on luultavasti, jos ei tule kovaa sivaria, näille kokonaiskisan kilpailijoille suhteellisen helppoja päiviä mutta sitten voidaan odottaa pyöräilyn ilotulitusta. Ai jai jai.  :Vink:

----------


## durakki

Olipahan viron poika eilen lopussa vauhdissa. Kysyn: miksi virosta tulee huippupilotti ja meiltä ei?

----------


## Miha

> Olipahan viron poika eilen lopussa vauhdissa. Kysyn: miksi virosta tulee huippupilotti ja meiltä ei?



Eiköhän se vauhti tartu myös A-J Juntuseen kun treenaa nyt Virossa samassa urheilulukiossa missä Taaramäe ja Kangert on polkenut. Eli tulee se kun odotellaan vähän aikaa...

----------


## kolistelija

> Olipahan viron poika eilen lopussa vauhdissa. Kysyn: miksi virosta tulee huippupilotti ja meiltä ei?



Ehkä siellä on ihan vaan isompi skene? Meillä suurin ongelma on ettei porukka vaan aja kisaa, vaikka lenkeillä näkee vaikka kuinka paljon porukkaa.

Täällä meillä ajaa reilu kourallinen junnuja. Ei siis ole kovin suuri fieldi ole josta pitäisi löytää materiaalia maailman kovimpaan sarjaan. Ei niitä junnuja kovin paljon lajin pariin tällä hetkellä eksy, paitsi vanhempien harrastuksen kautta. Sitä kauttahan Juntunenkin on lajin pariin eksynyt.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ehkä siellä on ihan vaan isompi skene? Meillä suurin ongelma on ettei porukka vaan aja kisaa, vaikka lenkeillä näkee vaikka kuinka paljon porukkaa.
> 
> Täällä meillä ajaa reilu kourallinen junnuja. Ei siis ole kovin suuri fieldi ole josta pitäisi löytää materiaalia maailman kovimpaan sarjaan. Ei niitä junnuja kovin paljon lajin pariin tällä hetkellä eksy, paitsi vanhempien harrastuksen kautta. Sitä kauttahan Juntunenkin on lajin pariin eksynyt.



Syyt saattavat olla sosioekonomisia..Tilanne ei Kangertin tai virolaisten kohdalla ole pelkästään se, eikä tietenkään koko kuvassa, mutta globaalisti ja ammattiurheilussa saattaa olla enemmän. Ts. jos yksilö tulee tähän lajiin tilanteesta jossa taustat ovat ns. kunnossa ja elämässä on vaihtoehtoja, voi olla että vaihtaa johonkin mukavampaan ja voi saada siihen tukea esimerkiksi perheeltään. Mikäli taustat ovat sellaiset, että niihin ei mielellään palaa, saattaa olla valmiimpi kaivamaan itsestään sen todellisen kovuuden esiin.

Hyvissä oloissa kasvanut vinttikoira vai nälkäinen takkuturkkinen hyeena..

Ei nyt mtn poliittista hapatusta, mutta kannattaa kuunnella Lapinlahden Lintujen laulu "Ojasta Noustaan" siinä kiteytyy tähän asiaan mielestäni yllättävän paljon.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jdocmtry

Virossa ollaan monessa muussakin pienemmässä lajissa (ei jalkapallo/jääkiekko) Suomea edellä junnuhommissa. Purjelautailussa esim. Virossa on tosi paljon junioritoimintaa. Veikkaan että suomalaiset eivät arvosta suurella joukolla juuri muita lajeja jalkapallon ja jääkiekon lisäksi.

On muuten tää tän päivän etapin vierailijaselostaja aikamoinen. Kerrankin on aikaa katsoa kisaa mut harkitsen vakavasti lopettavani. Ei vissiin saa ES-playerista vaihdettua selostusta. Ainakaan padilla..

----------


## kukavaa

> Olikos se niin, että tänään vieraana on Jukka Pakkanen kertomassa "hieman" kuivakkaan tapaansa "hieman" kuivakoita juttujaan. Kuitenkin miehen, jonka intohimoja ovat ammattipyöräily ja italialainen jalkapallo, täytyy olla hieno mies.
> 
> Edit: Väärin muistin, huomenna paikalla.



Taisi olla tänään tää tyyppi äänessä. Tyyli olis sopinut paremmin Manun hautajaisiin mutta eipä siinä voitto meni toivomaani osoitteeseen eli kaikki hyvin.
Tt:sta vielä, että enpä ole tajunnut Geen olevan noin kova tempomies ja Quinttanan hyppy.

----------


## Munarello

Sikäli kun jonnet eivät muista  :Hymy:  niin Jukka Pakkanen on piitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjä, joka teki takavuosina juttuja urheiluruutuun juurikin (vain ja ainoastaan) aiheista ammattipyöräily ja italialainen jalkapallo. Hieno mies, mutta todellakin se tyyli on "hieman" kuivakka.  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

Oli kyllä aika yllättävää kuulla, että mm. Raateleva nousu - kirjan kirjoittaja ei ole itse ajanut oikeastaan mitään nousuja, ja suurena Italialaisen pyöräilyn fanina ei ole ajanut metriäkään pyörällä Italiassa. Ja kuitenkin edelleen harrastaa pyöräilyä kilpavuosien jälkeen. Eli välillä ihan mielenkiintoisia jutustelivat tylsän etapin aikana.

----------


## Köfte

[QUOTE=kukavaa Tt:sta vielä Quinttanan hyppy.[/QUOTE]

Oli kyllä näppärä liikku. Riskitaso huomattavan korkea...

----------


## fiber

> Oli kyllä aika yllättävää kuulla, että mm. Raateleva nousu - kirjan kirjoittaja ei ole itse ajanut oikeastaan mitään nousuja, ja suurena Italialaisen pyöräilyn fanina ei ole ajanut metriäkään pyörällä Italiassa. Ja kuitenkin edelleen harrastaa pyöräilyä kilpavuosien jälkeen. Eli välillä ihan mielenkiintoisia jutustelivat tylsän etapin aikana.



Oli kyllä floppaavaa, että tosiaan on aina mieluummin ajellut Italiassa junalla kuin fillarilla ja ettei ole mitään omakohtaista kokemusta raatelevista nousuista... jos ei Kakskerran nyppylöitä lasketa  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei toimi telkkarissa, varsinkaan livelähetyksessä.

Giro on kyllä kutkuttavassa tilanteessa. Movistarin on yritettävä yhtä ja toista saadakseen pinkkipaidan kotiin.

----------


## mjjk

Geraint Thomas ulkona Girosta. Ei starttaa tänään etapille.

----------


## paaton

Vaimolla krooninen laiskamato viimeiset 10 vuotta  :Hymy:  Nyt saa selinin kyllä korvilleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

Gaviria osoittaa kypsänoloisia liikkuja kerta toisensa jälkeen, ei lainkaan kehno esitys.
Edellisiin viesteihin viitaten:
- Outoa tosiaan Pakkasen ajamattomuus Italiassa, mutta hyvää tietämystä kyllä riitti.
- Oliko Geraintin keskeytyksen syystä tietoa; Greipel jättää vuoret välin.
- Aih; tuolla saattaa jo sattua kasvoihinkin :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

> Gaviria osoittaa kypsänoloisia liikkuja kerta toisensa jälkeen, ei lainkaan kehno esitys.
> Edellisiin viesteihin viitaten:
> - Outoa tosiaan Pakkasen ajamattomuus Italiassa, mutta hyvää tietämystä kyllä riitti.
> - Oliko Geraintin keskeytyksen syystä tietoa; Greipel jättää vuoret välin.
> - Aih; tuolla saattaa jo sattua kasvoihinkin



Geraint twiittasi, että kaatumisen yhteydessä polveen tullut vamma pahentunut ja tiimi päätti että on aika keskeyttää. Palaa kotiin ja lekurille tarkistusta varten ja kuntoutukseen. Toivoo että olisi kuntoutunut ja kunnossa TdF.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Vaimolla krooninen laiskamato viimeiset 10 vuotta  Nyt saa selinin kyllä korvilleen



Eikö se tuumannu vaimon sanoneen, että itse herra Selinillä on ollu krooninen laiskamato viimeset 10v?  :Leveä hymy: 

Pitänee rueta seuraan Gaviria, sanoisin että hyvin ajo loppukirin ja onhan tuo ajanut aikaisemminkin hyvin.

----------


## zander

Lentävä hollantilainen! Mahtava ajo.

----------


## veke

> Lentävä hollantilainen! Mahtava ajo.



Halon teosta maalta ennätin kotio seuraamaan viimeiset puoli tuntia. Mahtava kisa. Tosiaan hollantilainen tais murtaa Nairon selkärangan.

----------


## Steni

Hieno loppu, TD oli kunkku!
Ja Selin piti yhdessä vaiheessa Nairoa jo lähes varmana voittajana.......

----------


## veke

> Hieno loppu, TD oli kunkku!
> Ja Selin piti yhdessä vaiheessa Nairoa jo lähes varmana voittajana.......



Onhan se hehkuttanut Nairoa useestikin. 
Nairolla taitaa puuttua itseluottamusta, vai miksi se yrittää sellaisia muutaman polkaisun irtiottoja ja sitten jää katsomaan, että seuraako joku.
Tänään Tomppa tuli satulassa perässä muina miehinä Nairon irtiottoon - itse joukkoa vetämällä, ei peesaamalla. Saatuaan kiinni nousi satulasta veti kaulaa ja Nairo tippui. Ja sitten vielä loppukahinoissa riitti paukkuja ettei muilla ollut mitään jakoja maalilinjalle.

----------


## ilmora

Dumoulin ei ole ehkä vain vahvin, vaan myös älykkäin ja kylmähermoisin ajaja tällä hetkellä. Veikkaan, ettei hän halunnut repiä itseään Blockhausissa, koska tiesi iskevänsä aika-ajossa takaisin. Pinot puolestaan ajaa enemmän tunteella.

----------


## paaton

Dumoulin voittaa GIROOOOON! Oli kyllä mahtava ajo.

Voi että tuo syö nairoa ja kovaa. Tom löi korville täysillä juuri sillä kohtaa, missä nairon olisi pitänyt napsia varmoja sekuntteja.

----------


## Köfte

Nyt kyllä ollaan jännän äärellä, kolumbialainen kirimies ja hollantilainen vuorimies.
Mitähän uutta seuraavaksi tarjotaan?

----------


## kervelo

Dumoulin ajoi tänään loistavasti, mutta pitää muistaa että tähän mennessä nousuja on ajettu vasta muutama. Suurin osa nousuista taitaa olla vielä edessä.

----------


## paaton

Eli huomenna noustaan selviolle ja alkumatka näyttää tasaiselta? Mihinkähän aikaan sitä olisi hyvä olla takaisin sohvalla pastalautasen ääressä?

----------


## PekkaO

Ei hätäillä, eikös sinne Stelviolle mennä vasta taukopäivän jälkeen tiistaina.

----------


## paaton

> Ei hätäillä, eikös sinne Stelviolle mennä vasta taukopäivän jälkeen tiistaina.



No noin minäkin muistelin ja ihmettelin tuota kartan selviota. Eli mitään kiirettä kotiin ei huomenna ole.

----------


## Esa S

Selvino lukee korkeusprofiilissa, siinä jo parin kirjaimen ero. Vielä isompi ero on korkeudessa.

----------


## pulmark

Harmi, että Kangert joutuu keskeyttämään, murtunut kyynärpää. Olisi ollut mukava nähdä hänet mukana viimeisellä viikolla. Aika paljon kaatumisia tänään, Quintana, Elisonde, Formolo ja taisi vielä joku toinen Cannondalen kuski olla nurin.

Muuten taas hienoa ajoa etapin lopussa. Quintana nappasi vähän yllättäen bonussekunteja kun pääsi hyvin voittajan, Jungelsin peesiin.

----------


## veke

> Harmi, että Kangert joutuu keskeyttämään, murtunut kyynärpää. Olisi ollut mukava nähdä hänet mukana viimeisellä viikolla. Aika paljon kaatumisia tänään, Quintana, Ellisonde, Formolo ja taisi vielä joku toinen Cannondalen kuski olla nurin.
> 
> Muuten taas hienoa ajoa etapin lopussa. Quintana nappasi vähän yllättäen bonussekunteja kun pääsi hyvin voittajan, Jungelsin peesiin.



Quintanalle annettiin mahdollisuus ja ooteltiin kaatumisen jälkeen. Ei välttämättä ansainnut sitä sen aiemman oman toimintansa takia vastaavassa tilanteessa. Hollantilainen oli kuitenkin herrasmies.

----------


## Tomi S

Oli kyllä hirveännäköinen tilanne se Kangertin jakajaan törmääminen. Onneksi selvisi "vain" kyynärpään murtumisella. En halua edes ajatella mitä olis käynyt jos olisi osunut tolppaa päin. Nyt lensi hipoen merkin yli.

----------


## Steni

Jep, kyllä oli pelottavan näköinen tuo Kangertin kuperkeikka, 
yllättävän vähillä vaurioilla selvisi......

----------


## Steni

Selain tilttas ja tuli tuplat, sorry.......

----------


## kuovipolku

> Quintanalle annettiin mahdollisuus ja ooteltiin kaatumisen jälkeen. Ei välttämättä ansainnut sitä sen aiemman oman toimintansa takia vastaavassa tilanteessa. Hollantilainen oli kuitenkin herrasmies.



Odottelusta en sano mitään kun en nähnyt ja havainnoinut, mutta jatko on kovasti värittynyttä ja väritettyä, englanninkielisen median tulkintaa joka ei kestä lähempää tarkastelua tai vertailua esimerkiksi sen paremmin todella tapahtuneen kuin perinteisempien pyöräilymaiden median raportointiin.

----------


## Munarello

^No kannattaisi varmaan katsoa niitä lähetyksiä. Dumoulin meni keulille ja komensi porukoita hidastamaan. Quintana pääsi takaisin porukoihin varsin helpolla. Movistarin etiikoita soveltaen olisi varmaan voinut käskeä apukuskit vetämään täysillä, koska "kaatui omia aikojaan." Parempi näin ja kilpailu on varsin jänskässä vaiheessa tällä hetkellä. Minuakin kiinnostaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

> Oli kyllä hirveännäköinen tilanne se Kangertin jakajaan törmääminen. Onneksi selvisi "vain" kyynärpään murtumisella. En halua edes ajatella mitä olis käynyt jos olisi osunut tolppaa päin. Nyt lensi hipoen merkin yli.



http://www.astanaproteam.kz/modules....ge=news&id=792

Astana twiittaa, että Kangertilla muitakin vammoja kuten murtuma olkapäässä. Lekurin operaation jälkeen toipumisaika 6-7kk ja kausi 2017 ohi.

----------


## paaton

> http://www.astanaproteam.kz/modules....ge=news&id=792
> 
> Astana twiittaa, että Kangertilla muitakin vammoja kuten murtuma olkapäässä. Lekurin operaation jälkeen toipumisaika 6-7kk ja kausi 2017 ohi.



Siltähän tuo näytti... Tuuria, ettei päässyt hengestään.

----------


## Cybbe

Todella kova Quintana kun toinen kaatumisen jälkeen vielä kirissä, jalkaa on..

----------


## kuovipolku

> ^No kannattaisi varmaan katsoa niitä lähetyksiä. Dumoulin meni keulille ja komensi porukoita hidastamaan. Quintana pääsi takaisin porukoihin varsin helpolla. Movistarin etiikoita soveltaen olisi varmaan voinut käskeä apukuskit vetämään täysillä, koska "kaatui omia aikojaan." Parempi näin ja kilpailu on varsin jänskässä vaiheessa tällä hetkellä. Minuakin kiinnostaa.



Provosoidutaan kun joku sentään viitsii provosoida :Hymy: . Ensinnäkään mä en tajua mitä siinä jää epäselväksi kun sanoo "En sano mitään". Jos mä olisin mennyt sanomaan jotain, se ei olisi ollut järin fiksua ja silloin olisi ollut järkeä kehottaa katsomaan niitä lähetyksiä. Kerroin vain (kaiken varalta) kommentin kirjoittajalle syyn siihen miksi ehkä näytin ohittavan hänen "argumenttinsa" toisen puolen.

En katsonut enkä aio katsoa uusintoja tai koosteitakaan; mulle riittää erinomaisen hyvin että mä vilkaisen mitä tapauksesta on kirjoitettu - eikä mulla ole mitään vaikeutta hyväksyä että jos cyclingnews.com, feltet.dk ja gazzetta.it kuvaavat sitä hyvin samaan tapaan, tapahtumat ovat menneet juuri niin kuin näissä kaikissa on kerrottu. Samaa metodia voisin muuten suositella aika monelle niistä joilla on vankkumaton käsitys siitä mitä esimerkiksi Blockhausilla (tai Stelvion laskussa vuoden 2014 Girossa) tapahtui...)

Toisekseen "Movistarin etiikoiden" maine on lähes yksinomaan myyttinen juttu ja jäljet johtavat sylttytehtaalle: etenkin silloin jos ja kun kärsijänä tai näennäisenä kärsijänä on Team Sky tai Orica, tapahtumat tuppaavat näyttäytymään kovasti värittyneinä ja englanninkielen ylivallan takia se heijastuu välttämättä laajemmallekin. 

Kolmanneksi: jos Blockhausin ja eilisen etapin tapaukset todella ovat jonkun mielestä miltään osin samanlaisia ja vertailukelpoisia ja hän uskoo vahvasti että niiden perusteella voidaan tehdä johtopäätösiä tallien tai ajajien "etiikoista", hänen kannattaa perehtyä lajiin paremmin tai keskittyä seuraamaan jotain muuta, paremmin tuntemaansa lajia.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Astana twiittaa, että Kangertilla muitakin vammoja kuten murtuma olkapäässä. Lekurin operaation jälkeen toipumisaika 6-7kk ja kausi 2017 ohi.



Mä luen tiedotteen vähän optimistisemmin eli näen tuon 6-7 kk aikana joka menee ennenkuin Kangert pystyy ajamaan taas kilpaa. Kausi on tietenkin joka tapauksessa ohi. Ja ovathan tuommoiset murtumat nivelten kohdalta aina hankalampia kuin pahannäköisemmät mutta simppelimmät. 

Kangert joka on tunnettu vahvana kolmannen viikon ajajana oli melko todennäköisesti menossa kohti uransa parasta Grand Tour -sijoitusta kymppisakissa. Ennestään hänellä on sijat 11, 13 ja 13.  Hänen ensimmäinen kaksivuotinen (2008-2009) ammattilaissopimuksensa AG2R-La Mondialen kanssa ei aikanaan saanut jatkoa, koska lähes koko jälkimmäinen kausi meni ohi sitkeän polvivamman takia ja hän joutui vuodeksi takaisin amatöörijoukkueeseen ennen paluutaan WT-tasolle Astanaan.

Astanan "kausi helvetissä" on kyllä ollut melkomoinen, tallin huippukuskeja on kohdannut huono tuuri kerran toisensa jälkeen: Arun polvi, Scarponin kuolema, Kangertin loukkaantuminen eikä Cataldonkaan kohdalla oikein voida puhua tähtien onnellisesta asennosta ainakaan hänen suoritustensa perusteella.


PS Kangertin törmäys näytti hurjalta mutta hetken ehdin toivoa että hän selviäisi pienemmillä vammoilla kuten se FDJ-tallin kuski (jonka nimeä en saa päähäni enkä viitsi kaivaa) joka pari vuotta sitten katsoi taakseen halutessaan jotain talliautosta eikä nähnyt tienjakajaa ja sillä ollutta liikennemerkkiä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tänään levätään - ja syystäkin, sillä tiistaina ajetaan ns. kuningataretappi: 222 km ja kolme suurta vuorta, Mortirolo (tosin hiukan helpommalta eteläiseltä puolelta) ja Stelvio kahdelta eri puolelta. Alussa mennään 60 km suhteellisen tasaista, mutta lienee odotettavissa että sillä ei himmailla. Laskut ovat kaikki tekniseksi kuvattuja ja antavat pienille ryhmille ja yksittäisille karkulaisillekin mahdollisuuden pitää nousussa hankkimansa edun. 

Passo del Mortirolo http://static2.giroditalia.it/wp-con...tirolo_web.jpg
Passo dello Stelvio (Stilfserjoch) http://static2.giroditalia.it/wp-con...telvio_web.jpg
Umbrailpass (Giogo di Santa Maria) http://static2.giroditalia.it/wp-con...mbrail_web.jpg

"Known unknowns" -tekijöitä ovat tähänastisen rasituksen vaikutukset, lepopäivän jälkeinen päivä ja korkealla (eli 2500-2700 metrissä) käynnin vaikutukset. Useamman kovan eli pitkän ja pitempään jyrkän nousun tiedetään suosivan Quintanaa, samoin erilaisiin taktisiin ratkaisuihin kykenevän vahvan joukkueen tuen. Dumoulinia suosii huippukunto - Oporalla häntä paremmin on ajanut vain Pantani! - ja saavutettu aikaero joka antaa hänelle mahdollisuuden "ajaa omaan tahtiinsa".

----------


## PeeHoo

Stelviolla availlaan jo matkamuistomyymälöitä. Näyttää siltä että huomenna päästään ajamaan siitä läpi ilman sääongelmia. Vima Coppi -kylttikin on tuotu jo varastosta paikalleen.

----------


## kukavaa

Izagirre, Anaconda ja Amador Movistaarilta ja Ten Dam Sunwebiltä hatkassa, voipi tulla ihan jännää.

edit. Stelvion alussa noin 2:50 väliä.

----------


## fiber

Argh, vielä töissä ja unohdin laittaa tallennukseen. ES Player olisi nyt paikallaan, kun lähden julkisilla kotiin.

----------


## r.a.i

Voi paska  :Hymy:  Aivan mulkvisteja kyllä Nairo ja Nibali - meni lopullisesti arvostus kummaltakin.

----------


## veke

Hollantilaisella pakki sekaisin ja pysähdys. Ei paljon Nairo ja kumppanit oottaneet. Kuvastaa niiden  etiikkaa. Ei olis hollantilaisen kannattanut Nairoo oottaa sunnuntaina.

----------


## vakevves

> Hollantilaisella pakki sekaisin ja pysähdys. Ei paljon Nairo ja kumppanit oottaneet. Kuvastaa niiden  etiikkaa. Ei olis hollantilaisen kannattanut Nairoo oottaa sunnuntaina.



Tällaistako se on pyöräilijän moraali? Yksikään kärkijoukosta pudonneista ei auttanut Tomia. 

Mitenköhän paljon on dopingista kärynneitä Movistarilla, Bahrain meridalla tai Astanalla versus Sky tai Sun Web Giant? 

Kyllähän se pari minuuttia tuleee Tomilta kiinnioetetuksi viimeisessä aika-ajossa, jotan oikea voittaja saadaan loppupeleissä.

----------


## zander

Siltähän tuo näytti ettei kauheesti paskalla käyvää TD:ta odoteltu. Seliniä asia harmitti 1029 toiston verran  :Hymy:

----------


## veke

Vaan hollantilainen ajoi hienon ajon soolona. Piti onneks roosapaidan noilta .....

----------


## kukavaa

Sepäs oli perseestä! Henkinen voittaja taidettiin löytää.
Siisti hyppy Nibeltä, muuten jäi vähän kakka maku.

----------


## Munarello

"Melko" tyylikästä. Respektit Dumoulinille.

----------


## frp

Ei se nyt ihan noin mennyt mitä Selin taas päivitteli. Kyllähän siinä ihan selvästi oli Quintana ja Nibali käsi radiolla moneen otteeseen ja vauhtiakin selvästi himmattiin, mutta jälkiselityksistä varmaan sitten selviää miksi ei odoteltu loppuun asti.

----------


## veke

Eikös selitys viimeksikin ollut että "ei tiedetty" kun Thomas meni nurin siinä poliisimopokolarissa.... ei tiedetty - radionappi korvassa?

----------


## kukavaa

Kyllähän ne Zakarinin ajo kiinni ja siinä vaiheessa näytti,että menivät hetken hiljempaa, kunnes Bahrain lähti ajamaan.
Toivottavasti tää ei nyt vaikuta siihen Tomin lempinimen, mistä ei pitänyt. Vai olikos se Gaviria, kun ei "Ohjus" -nimestä tykännyt?

----------


## Munarello

Ei se kyllä Tomppakaan kovin tyytyväiseltä näyttänyt, kun kävi roosapaitaa podiumilla näyttämässä. Ei tuulettanut ja melkein kuohupullokin unohtui. Vähän luulen, ettei pelotoonissa nyt ole kovin hjuva fiilis.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Dumoulin on kyllä pystytty hoitamaan tyylikkäämminkin. Ennen seuraavaa turvautumista äärimmäisiin keinoihin voisivat Nairo & Nibali & co. ottaa mallia Astanasta. Vuelta 2015 etappi 20.

----------


## r.a.i

Fletsa kiteytti mielestäni hyvin: they (peloton) missed the opportunity to show good sportmanship.

----------


## juakko

Kisa on toisaalta kisa, mutta on se silti vähän noloa jos Quintana voittaa kyykkypaskan mitalla.

----------


## kukavaa

Mut ei ollu jaloista kii ison D:n meno, että jos ei kummempia ni voisi kuvitella jaksavan Milanoon. Toisaalta Girosta ei ikinä tiedä.

----------


## maalinni

> Fletsa kiteytti mielestäni hyvin: they (peloton) missed the opportunity to show good sportmanship.



Juurikin näin. Jäisi aika monelta loppunousu kipuamatta ripulin jälkeen.

----------


## zander

Niin toivon että Domoulin hoitaa koko kisan. Nairo on kovin tylsä kuski, eikä mikään suosikkini ole koskaan ollut. Mut nyt siirtyi suoraan inhokkilistalla, vaikkei tietysti ainut raukka tänään ollutkaan.

----------


## ilmora

Näytettiinkö tänään lähetyksessä Stelviota laisinkaan? Brittien arkistossa lähetys alkoi vasta sen jälkeen.

----------


## fiber

Ainakin tuossa seiskan jälkeen alkaneessa uusintalähetyksessä oli mukana Stelviolle nousu.

Vaikea tilanne se Dumoulinin vessatauko oli kärkikuskeille: odottaako pinkkipaitaa vai varmistaa ettei Kruiswijk & co karkaa. Joka tapauksessa upea etappi, onneksi onnistuin näkemään tuon parituntisen jälkilähetyksen.

----------


## paaton

> Ainakin tuossa seiskan jälkeen alkaneessa uusintalähetyksessä oli mukana Stelviolle nousu.
> 
> Vaikea tilanne se Dumoulinin vessatauko oli kärkikuskeille: odottaako pinkkipaitaa vai varmistaa ettei Kruiswijk & co karkaa. Joka tapauksessa upea etappi, onneksi onnistuin näkemään tuon parituntisen jälkilähetyksen.



Minä kyllä hivenen ihmettelen tätä pyöräilyn vanhaa herrasmiessääntöä. Rahaa kuitenkin käytetään penteleesti ja nairon kannalta tämä stelvion etappi oli juurkin se missä eroa täytyisi tehdä. Kärki tosiaan on karussa, ratkaisupaikat edessä ja sitten pitäisi odottaa kun yksi lähtee paskalle... Dumoulinin oli kuitenkin aika paljon helpompaa odotella nairoa. Moni jäisi varmastikkin ihan mielellään vaikkapa pullakahveille nairon kanssa kesken jyrkimmän kohdan.

Eli omasta mielestäni tuossa himmattiin kyllä ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Eiköhän nuo herrasmiessäännöt voi tuolla tasolla unohtaa ihan kokonaan jo. On näitä nähty sen verran, että eiköhän se ole selvää; ei siellä kukaan loppujen lopuksi ajattele kuin itseään ja ehkä joskus joukkuettaan.

----------


## OK93

> Näytettiinkö tänään lähetyksessä Stelviota laisinkaan? Brittien arkistossa lähetys alkoi vasta sen jälkeen.



Mortiroloa olivat alas tulossa kun päivällä kotiin tullessa avasin telkkarin.

----------


## villef

En nähnyt etappia, mutta joskus luin jonkun amerikkalaisen sporttipäällikön haastattelun, jossa sanoi vahvan vatsan olevan yksi ammattipyöräilijän tärkeimmistä ominaisuuksista. Siis paskalla käynnin välttäminen kesken kisan. Johonkin vain pitää tietysti rajakin vetää, milloin odotetaan ja milloin ei...

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

Taktinen moka tuossa tilanteessa Dumoulinilla ja joukkueen huollolla. Olisi voinut tiputtautua huoltoautolle ja pyytää lippalakkia tai vessapaperia jonka sulloo housuihin, dumppaa siihen ja heittää pois. Ihan suotta pysähtyä tuon takia.  Muun muassa OGE Matt Goss, Norjan Dag-Otto Lauritzen, Greg LeMond on suoriutunut tuolla tavalla pysähtymättä. 

Jan Ulrich muistaakseni dumppasi ainakin kerran suoraan housuihin.

Samalla välttyy UCI sakoilta, jonka saattaa saada jos pysähtyy tarpeilleen julkisella paikalla. Feed Zonella tuollaiset tarpeet yleensä hoidetaan.

Kilpailun jälkeisessä haastattelussa Dumoulin sanoi, että kisa oli käynnissä eikä odottanut että muut jää häntä odottelemaan. Fyysinen ongelmahan tuollainen tilanne on eikä mikään pyörän mekaaninen vika tai kaatuminen yms. Verrattavissa pahaan jalkakramppiin tai bonkkaamiseen.

Erittäin hyvä loppuveto kuitenkin Dumoulinilta ja mielenkiintoinen loppu odotettavissa.

----------


## ilmora

> Mortiroloa olivat alas tulossa kun päivällä kotiin tullessa avasin telkkarin.



Nähtävästi päivän lähetys olikin jaettu kahtia ja Stelvion nousu löytyisi ensimmäisestä. Olisi nyt edes Landa ottanut etappivoiton.

----------


## frp

> Niin toivon että Domoulin hoitaa koko kisan. Nairo on kovin tylsä kuski, eikä mikään suosikkini ole koskaan ollut. Mut nyt siirtyi suoraan inhokkilistalla, vaikkei tietysti ainut raukka tänään ollutkaan.



Kuten Dumolin itsekin toteaa tuossa http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dumo...a-is-not-over/
niin Movistar ainakin hidasti ja pysyi poissa kärjestä mielestäni jonkin aikaa sen jälkeen kun muut alkoi jo ajaa (tosin vaikea sitä nyt on ulkopuolisen sanoa tarkasti koska siinä alettiin ajaa).

edit. Mun mielestä moiset herrasmiessäännöt on ihan hölmöjä varsinkin kun ne jostain kumman syystä koskee ilmeisesti vain pelotonia. Mielenkiintoisempiahan grand toureista tulisi, jos siellä suosikit/kapteenitkin joutuisi välillä takaa-ajajiksi ja muutenkin vakiokuvio sotkeentuisi. Mutta en tiedäkään pyöräilystä paljoa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

No siinäpä olikin urheiluhenkeä kerrakseen, ..ttu mitä ..lkkuja! Kyllä siinä kelpaa olla tyytyväinen voitostaan jos tolla sattuisi Tomilta voiton viemään.

----------


## M. Rontti

Nibali: 'I never expect anybody to wait for me when I stop'
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/niba...e-when-i-stop/

Niin...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E4vRtC7IcY

Päivän etappihan oli kuitenkin mielenkiintoinen ja olisiko pitänyt odottaa vai ei, on vaikea kysymys.
TD odotti Quintanaa Quintanan virheen jälkeen, mutta eipä "vastapalvelusta" kuulunut.
Tässä valossa TD:n odottaminen olisi ollut oikea ratkaisu ja jos TD ei tätä vie, niin kyllä tästä vaan varjo voittajan päälle jää. Quintanan 2014 voitosta kun edelleen muistetaan eräs kuuluisa lasku. 

Quintana pelaa tätä kisaa muutenkin omituisesti, koska jos TD tuosta nyt katkeaakin, niin näillä eroillahan se on Nibali, joka voi pyyhältää viimeisessä aika-ajossa ohi.

----------


## Trollberga

Dumoulin oli tämän etapin ehdoton sankari, mutta roistoja ei kyllä mielestäni ollut ollenkaan [tai ainakaan Nairo Quintanaa en roiston roolissa näkisi]. Kuten Fiber totesi, vaikea tilanne. Aikansa siinä odoteltiin ja kuunneltiin tilannetiedotusta, mutta miten ihmeessä se solidaarinen himmailu olisi edes voinut tuossa tilanteessa jatkua? Ja jos kaverilla on vatsatauti, olisi normaali-ihmisen kohdalla aika todennäköistä, että peli on pelattu ja eroa kärkeen tulee pikemminkin kaksikymmentä kuin kaksi minuuttia; tämäkin huomioon ottaen, olisiko Quintanan ja kumppanien tosiaan pitänyt odottaa Dumoulinia ja päästää hätäisemmät (sic) suosiolla karkuun? [Eikä sitä paitsi ollut Movistar joka päätti lopettaa himmailun ja alkaa ajaa tosissaan. Bahrain-Meridan värit olivat kärjessä, kun veto taas alkoi. Eikä siinäkään mitään, sillä on vaikea kuvitella, miten tuo odottelu olisi voinut järkevästi jatkua. Ja toki toivon sankarillisesti taistelleen Dumoulinin pitävän maglia rosansa, vaikka Quintana onkin suosikkini.]

----------


## plr

Jos olisi jääty odottamaan Dumoulinia, etappivoitto olisi mennyt Landalle. Nyt Landa saatiin juuri ja juuri ajettua kiinni. Odottelu olisi ollut helpompaa, jos kaikki olisivat ajaneet yhdessä isossa pääjoukossa.

----------


## Trollberga

Ja hei, toinen suuri sankari oli muuten Laurens ten Dam!

----------


## Trollberga

> Jos olisi jääty odottamaan Dumoulinia, etappivoitto olisi mennyt Landalle. Nyt Landa saatiin juuri ja juuri ajettua kiinni. Odottelu olisi ollut helpompaa, jos kaikki olisivat ajaneet yhdessä isossa pääjoukossa.



Juuri näin. Ja Cycling Weekly kertoo Nairon sanoneen näin: 

“We respected Dumoulin when he had his problem, but other teams made their own race. It’s cycling,” Quintana said. “He was a gentleman with me [two days ago], we tried to respect him.”

----------


## Jabadabado

> Ei se nyt ihan noin mennyt mitä Selin taas päivitteli. Kyllähän siinä ihan selvästi oli Quintana ja Nibali käsi radiolla moneen otteeseen ja vauhtiakin selvästi himmattiin, mutta jälkiselityksistä varmaan sitten selviää miksi ei odoteltu loppuun asti.



Jep odottelivat kyllä hetken aikaa ja vauhtia selvästi himmattiin. Sitä ihmettelen miten ihmeessä Dumoulin jäi, luonnollisilla tarpeilla käymisestä, niin kauas ja epäonnekasta ettei Tomilla enää ollut jäljellä ketään omaa apuajajaa. No vahvasti kuitenkin polki yksinäänkin eikä menettänyt rosa-paitaa - kova suoritus varsinkin jos pakki tosiaan oli kunnolla sekaisin. Tilanne meni nyt varsin tasaiseksi mutta kyllä Quintanan ja Nibalin tarvii vielä repiä reilu pari minuuttia lisää eroa jäljellä olevilla etapeilla ennen päätös etapin aika-ajoa. Olen tyytyväinen että oma suosikki Nibali voitti etapin, mutta harmittaa Dumoulinin puolesta ettei tippuminen johtunut hyytymisestä vaan siitä että oli pakko pysähtyä ja muut ei sitten kärkiryhmässä malttaneet odotella niin että Dumoulin olisi päässyt takaisin pääjoukkoon.

----------


## Köfte

^ Todella kova suoritus tilanne huomioiden.Tilanteen tasoittuminen aiheuttaa 
suorituspaineita puolin ja toisin, mielenkiintoinen loppukisa tulossa.

----------


## Pesonito

> Ainakin tuossa seiskan jälkeen alkaneessa uusintalähetyksessä oli mukana Stelviolle nousu.
> 
> Vaikea tilanne se Dumoulinin vessatauko oli kärkikuskeille: odottaako pinkkipaitaa vai varmistaa ettei Kruiswijk & co karkaa. Joka tapauksessa upea etappi, onneksi onnistuin näkemään tuon parituntisen jälkilähetyksen.



Nibali taisi sanoa, että vauhtia hidastettiin, mutta Kruiswijkin hypyn jälkeen oli pakko alkaa ajaa.

Olihan tuo urheilullisesta näkökulmasta aika epäkiitollinen tilanne, mutta saadaan ainakin jännittävä loppu Girolle.

Dumoulin on tähän mennessä ollut kuin eri planeetalta, joten eiköhän pinkki mene oikeaan osoitteeseen vessatauosta huolimatta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Minä kyllä hivenen ihmettelen tätä pyöräilyn vanhaa herrasmiessääntöä.



Älä turhaan ihmettele ainakaan niitä tulkintoja joita foorumikirjoittajat niistä tekevät, kukin oman lajin, sen historian ja erikoispiirteiden tuntemuksensa ja ymmärryksensä perusteella ja joskus myös muiden tekijöiden, kuten ajaja-, ajajatyyppi- tai tallisuosikkiensa tai -inhokkiensa, perusteella.


Erilaiset ja toisistaan eroavat mielipiteet ovat eräs elämän suola, myös urheilussa ja penkkiurheilussakin. Mutta yhtä suuri latteus lienee todeta että joskus mielipidekeskustelua on toivotonta edes yrittää käydä.


PS Omar Frailen itseään korostamaton ele oli hiton hieno!

----------


## CamoN

> Dumoulin oli tämän etapin ehdoton sankari, mutta roistoja ei kyllä mielestäni ollut ollenkaan [tai ainakaan Nairo Quintanaa en roiston roolissa näkisi]. Kuten Fiber totesi, vaikea tilanne. Aikansa siinä odoteltiin ja kuunneltiin tilannetiedotusta, mutta miten ihmeessä se solidaarinen himmailu olisi edes voinut tuossa tilanteessa jatkua?



Häiriintyneellä logiikalla voisi ajatella niinkin päin, että jos herrasmiessääntöjä noudatettaisiin aina kuuliaisesti, tien varressa olisi raskaissa nousuissa yksi jos toinenkin paskalla kun "ne muut kuitenkin odottaa".

----------


## zander

No toi on jo tosi häiriintynyttä logiikkaa. Ei joka risauksesta tarvi odotella. Kyllä ne kai tajus että pinkkipaidalle tuli poikkeuksellinen tilanne. Jos ois Nairolla tahi Nibalilla tahi jollain muulla ollu munaa nii ois voinu selkeesti kertoa muille et ny venataan. Niin teki Dumoulin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Toivotanta, kuten sanoin. Faktoistakaan ei tunnetusti ole apua.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noi herrasmiessäännöt on harvojen herkkua ja ei nekään aina päde. Kuten nähdään. Kukaan ei kysele herrasmiessääntöä, jos apukuskilla väsymys kumuloituu ja ruoka ei enää imeydykään kuten freesinä ja ripuli napsahtaa tmv. GC podium on eri asia, kuitenkin siten, että joskus päällikkö yritetäänkin ampua heti, eikä vasta myöhemmin. Mutta all publicity is good publicity tässäkin, draaman kaari on kaunis. Ihmisillä on puhuttavaa. Tästä draamakaaresta ja nimenomaan maantiepyöräilyn ammattiurheilussa on ihan tutkimustyyppinen kirja väännetty, joten:

"Relax, sit back and enjoy the show!"

----------


## Pipo

Ihan kivahan tuollainen herrasmiessääntö on mutta täynnä ongelmia. Kuka määrittelee ketä odotetaan, kuinka kauan, missä tilanteessa ja kuinka valvotaan että sääntöä ei käytetä väärin ?
Kaikillahan on ainakin periaatteessa vielä mahdollisuus kilpailun voittoon...säännöt (herrasmieskin) pitäisi olla kaikille samat.

----------


## paaton

Twitteristähän löytyy tosiaan Dumoulinin omiakin kommentteja.

"It was not the moment or the time in the race anymore to come to a complete shutdown because nature called me."

----------


## Jabadabado

Oma toiveeni on että joko Dumoulin voittaa (vaikka suosikkini onkin Nibali) tai sitten jos ei voita niin Dumoulin häviää enemmän kuin tuon kaksi minuuttia mitä menetti eilisellä etapilla niin tuosta ei jää samalla tavalla jossiteltavaa. Tänäänhän se luultavasti selviää onko Dumoulin oikeasti kipeä ja kilpailu on vaarassa vai oliko eilinen seurausta tankkaamisen epäonnistumisesta.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Vaikeitahan nämä herrasmiessäännöt ovat.. mutta tässä tapauksessa oma kantani kallistuu siihen, että kyllä pakin kestäminen on sen verran oleellinen osa kestävyysurheilua, ettei puskakäyntiä mitenkään voi rinnastaa esim renkaan puhkeamiseen tai muuhun mekaaniseen ongelmaan. Voihan se olla niinkin, että TDllä ollut energiat vähissä edellisten etappien jäljiltä ja sitten tankannut tietoisella riskillä hieman liikaa..

----------


## kauris

Hän sanoi haastattelussa vetäneen tavallista enemmän geelejä suhteessa patukoihin koska etappi oli niin mäkinen ettei patukoiden nieleskely ollut helppoa pitkissä mäissä ja että se saattoi aiheuttaa ongelman. Toivotaan, että vain tästä oli kyse ja tänään pyörä edelleen kulkee ja ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä ei tarvita.

Pointsit myös kuvaajille/ohjaajalle, kun ei jäänyt kuvaamaan tajuttuaan mistä oli kyse. Kusitaukoja on välillä zoomattu niin, että vehkeet ovat näkyneet.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Oma toiveeni on että joko Dumoulin voittaa (vaikka suosikkini onkin Nibali) tai sitten jos ei voita niin Dumoulin häviää enemmän kuin tuon kaksi minuuttia mitä menetti eilisellä etapilla niin tuosta ei jää samalla tavalla jossiteltavaa. Tänäänhän se luultavasti selviää onko Dumoulin oikeasti kipeä ja kilpailu on vaarassa vai oliko eilinen seurausta tankkaamisen epäonnistumisesta.



Mitä varmimmin käy niin että jos Quintana tai Nibali vie Giron, voittomarginaali jää niin pieneksi että asteriskien asettelijoille ja moraalisen voittajan nimeäjille ei tule loppua. Ja jos Dumoulin vielä jollain osuudella romahtaa, sekin nähdään vain vatsataudin aiheuttamana, oli eilen kyseessä vatsatauti tai ei. 


Dumoulin on muuten itsekin kertonut että hänellä on pakkiongelmia silloin kun mennään tarpeeksi korkealla, kovaa ja pitkään. Suolistoverenkierto häiriintyy silloin pahasti - ja hän on joutunut saman vaivan kouriin ennenkin. Viime vuoden Tourillakin - ja jotkut jopa muistavat sen kuinka hän joutui 8. osuuden loppupuolella käymään tarpeillaan ranskalaisen katsojaperheen matkailuauton vessassa ja tuli maaliin omia aikojaan, Mutta ei se häntä enää seuraavana päivänä haitannut, sillä hän voitti 9. etapin...



Pienenä kevennyksenä tähän väliin Dumoulinin silloiset tweetit aiheesta:

Story of my day: Legs a bit better than the other days and I guess I ate a little bit too much sugar today. Stomach started to protest -

At the bottom of Peyresourde I went in blind panic into a camper for a #1. Couldn't hold it anymore haha! Last 25 km alone from then...

I will spare you the details but let's just say you could see it was necessary hahaha! Merci beaucoup to the family of the camper!

If someone can find these people that would be amazing! I'd like to send them a signed jersey for their help!


Tweetit eivät tavoittaneet kyseistä bretagnelaisperhettä - joka osoittautui toisen Giant-Alpecinin ajajan, Bretagnesta kotoisin olevan Warren Barguilin kannattajiksi - mutta he lukivat niistä kertoneen L'Équipen jutun ja tapaaminen Dumoulinin kanssa järjestyi Ranskan television avustuksella. Sympaattinen hollantilaiskuski pääsi kiittämään henkilökohtaisesti ja televisio ja muu media sai juttunsa. Silloin kaikki olivat onnellisia...





Muuten: käsitykseni on ettei tämmöisessä etappiajokisassa juurikaan harrasteta eikä edes voida tehdä varsinaista tankkausta sellaisena kuin se muissa, yhden pitkän suorituksen lajeissa tunnetaan. On vain syötävä se minkä pystyy ja tankattava ajon aikana. Se on sitten osa ajajan kilpailuominaisuuksia mitä hänen elimistönsä suostuu ottamaan vastaan ja käyttämään ja mitä hän tarvitsee.


PS Ihan huvin vuoksi. Ajatellaan että meillä on kaksi ajajaa - ja kuvitellaan vielä että he ajavat molemmat roosapaidassa, vaikkei se ole mahdollista.  Ajaja A ja ajaja B ovat muuten täysin samanlaisia, mutta A:n pakki protestoi siten että hänen on käytävä ns. isolla hädällä ja ajaja B:n pakki protestoi siten että energiat eivät imeydy ja hän yksinkertaisesti sippaa. Miten tämän eron tulisi näkyä pelotonin tai hänen vastustajiensa käytöksessä?

----------


## paaton

> Dumoulin on muuten itsekin kertonut että hänellä on pakkiongelmia silloin kun mennään tarpeeksi korkealla, kovaa ja pitkään. Suolistoverenkierto häiriintyy silloin pahasti - ja hän on joutunut saman vaivan kouriin ennenkin. Viime vuoden Tourillakin - ja jotkut jopa muistavat sen kuinka hän joutui 8. osuuden loppupuolella käymään tarpeillaan ranskalaisen katsojaperheen matkailuauton vessassa ja tuli maaliin omia aikojaan, Mutta ei se häntä enää seuraavana päivänä haitannut, sillä hän voitti 9. etapin...



Törkeää toimintaa movistarilta, ajaa siltikin kovaa korkealla. Rikkoo jo herrasmiessääntöjä?

Nairohan  kertoili jo aiemmin, että katsotaan miten tom kestää pitkää vuorietappia.

----------


## VesaP

> Viime vuoden Tourillakin - ja jotkut jopa muistavat sen kuinka hän joutui 8. osuuden loppupuolella käymään tarpeillaan ranskalaisen katsojaperheen matkailuauton vessassa



TDM:mäkin? Minä muistan vain Saganin vessakeikan:



Edit: No näköjään TDM:mäkin jos/kun on twiittaillut aiheesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## veke

Offtopickia: Androidin Eurosport-playeriin tuli päivitys ja nyt chromecast lähtee taa laakista päälle, eikä tartte vexlata eestaas, että sais telkkarissa näkymään.

----------


## kukavaa

Chapeau Pierre! Väkevä ajo. Kivaa kilvan ajoa oli lopussa muutenkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Rollandin voittoa on osannut odottaa tai ainakin toivoa, kunhan palaset osuvat kohdalleen. Samalla päättyi Cannondalen kaksivuotinen kuiva kausi WT-tason kilpailuissa.

----------


## jhalmar

> Rollandin voittoa on osannut odottaa tai ainakin toivoa, kunhan palaset osuvat kohdalleen. Samalla päättyi Cannondalen kaksivuotinen kuiva kausi WT-tason kilpailuissa.



Andrew Talansky ehti Cannondalen kuskeista kaiketi ensin eli 19.5. Amgen Tour of California...

----------


## r.a.i

^Kuivaa on ollut Cannondalella, mutta Andrew Talanski voitti jo muutama päivä sitten Californiassa.

http://amgentourofcalifornia.com/new...RIEL-MOUNTAINS

----------


## kuovipolku

Kiitoksia molemmille korjauksesta! (Kyllä mä tuon uutisen bongasin ja noteerasinkin - eli en mitenkään mielessäni väheksynyt Amerikan kilpailuja - mutta jotenkin onnistuin unohtamaan sen kokonaan.)

Torstain osuudelle on mahdutettu 4000 nousumetriä ja viisi vuorinousua (joista viimeinen on maalimäki) alle 140 kilometrin matkalle. Vaikkei vuorten välissä ajetakaan kymmeniä kilometrejä laaksonpohjia, luvassa ei välttämättä ole all day rock and rollia ainakaan GC-joukkueiden taholta eikä Tom Dumoulinilla ole kovin kauheasti pelättävää. Mutta toivotaan että jonkun on pakko yrittää jotain ja että jokin joukkue päättää valita riskipitoisen taktiikan. Tai ainakin että hatkaporukka muodostuu sellaiseksi että sillä on mahdollisuuksia osuusvoittoon.

----------


## durakki

Upea päivä. Tom katsoi pahasti Nairoa viimeisessä nousussa ja taisi sanoakin jotain ikävää, kun ei Nairolla ollut vetohaluja. Onko Mikel Landa ikuinen kirikakkonen, jotenkin käy miestä sääliksi, kun yritys on kova?

----------


## Kommuutteri

Nairo on todella aneeminen. Olisko Tom sanonut jotain wheelsucker-tyyppistä...ihan aiheesta.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

Dumu on vaan niin kovassa kunnossa, Quinttana ei ehkä niinkään. Ja ei ole ehkä odotettavissa,että kisan kakkonen vetää johtajan maaliin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Vähän tuli jo mieleeni että onko Dumoulin päässyt Quinttanan ja Nipalin pään sisään siinä määrin että ovat lamaantuneet tekemään mitään ratkaisevaa. Kaksi kovaa etappia vielä edessä joten katsotaan nyt mitä tässä vielä tapahtuu.

----------


## maalinni

> Nairo on todella aneeminen. Olisko Tom sanonut jotain wheelsucker-tyyppistä...ihan aiheesta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Se sanoi, että "tässähän ehtis käydä vaikka p***lla".

----------


## pulmark

> Dumu on vaan niin kovassa kunnossa, Quinttana ei ehkä niinkään. Ja ei ole ehkä odotettavissa,että kisan kakkonen vetää johtajan maaliin.



Joo, Movistar yritti kauempaa ratkaisua, mutta se ei riittänyt kun Dumoulin ajoi irtioton kiinni. Lopussa tosiaan kisan 2. ja 3. tehtävä ei ole vetää kisaa johtavaa maaliin. Dumoulin joutuu ajelemaan myös loppuetapeilla irtiotot kiinni, samalla  voi sitten avautua Nibalille tai Quintanalle paikkoja yrittää jos Dumoulinin kunto notkahtaisi. Tosin Movistarille voi joukkuekisan voitto merkitä niin paljon, etteivät sitä riskeeraa. 

Nibali taisi sanoa haastattelussa, ettei ole järin kiinnostunut 3. sijasta. Quintana on konservatiivinen ja laskelmoiva ajaja... kenties laskelmoi jo että tämän kisan voitto on menetetty jollei Dumoulin notkahda ja alkaa säästellä itseään TdF varten.

----------


## r.a.i

Nairon kunto muistuttaa viime vuoden TDF kuntoa, jolloin ei pärjännyt alkuunkaan Froomelle. Vueltassa sitten asetelmat olivat toisin päin. Nairon kuntohuippu on tähdätty Ranskaan. Tovottavasti Froome on kunnossa heinäkuussa.....

----------


## kukavaa

"They are only focusing on me and trying to make me lose instead of trying to win. In the last moments, they lost a lot of time to the other competitors. I really hope that riding like this they will lose their podium spot in Milan, that would be really nice, and I would be really happy," 
-Tom D.
Ja tämä vielä siitä, etteivät _auttaneet_ johtajaa pitämään paikkaansa, eikä esim. siitä kakka-jupakasta.

edit. Tai ihan en ymmärrä logiikkaa,että "noi ei yritä voittaa vaan saada mut häviämään" ei kai se nyt vaan luule että kaikki voivat voittaa?

----------


## Talisker

> ...Ja tämä vielä siitä, etteivät _auttaneet_ johtajaa pitämään paikkaansa, eikä esim. siitä kakka-jupakasta.
> edit. Tai ihan en ymmärrä logiikkaa,että "noi ei yritä voittaa vaan saada mut häviämään" ei kai se nyt vaan luule että kaikki voivat voittaa?



Podiumpaikkakin voitetaan.
Hopee ei oo häpee.

----------


## kuovipolku

Paineet ovat kovat ja sympaattiseltakin urheilijalta tulee joskus pieniä purkauksia joista hän myöhemmin ehkä saattaisi ajatella että olisihan tuo voinut jäädä sanomatta tai että eihän se oikeastaan niin ollut vaikka silloin siltä tuntuikin tms.

Nyt vain odotetaan sitä että saadaan Dumoulin ehjänä ja terveenä maaliin Milanossa. Kyllä minustakin - eli Nairon kannattajasta - on hienoa että Grand Tourin voittajaksi saadaan välillä myös ajajatyypiltään vähän erilainen kuski. Ja tietysti uusi voittaja jolta voidaan jatkossakin odottaa menestystä suurissa ympäriajoissa, ainakin niin kauan kuin reittiä ei (vielä) laadita hänen vastustajiaan suosivaksi.

Perjantain ja lauantain etappeja kannattaakin keskittyä katsomaan vain semmoisina yhden päivän kisoina ja valita oma voittajasuosikki hatkaporukasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> . Quintana on konservatiivinen ja laskelmoiva ajaja...



Laskelmoiva siinämielessä että on älykäs ja harkitseva ja kykenee toimimaan suunnitelman mukaisesti, mutta ei välttämättä konservatiivinen siinä mielessä että valitsisi aina varman päälle tai ei kykenisi spontaaneihin tien päällä tapahtuviin ja riskipitoisiinkin ratkaisuihin. Ei ehkä Contadoriin verrattava mutta kuitenkin jotain muuta kuin se kuva minkä hänestä on kahden viime kauden aikana voinut saada. Hän on tehnyt rohkeita ratkaisuja ja hyökännyt kaukana maalista useammin kuin kukaan muu GC-ajaja juuri Contadoria lukuunottamatta. Mutta on kieltämättä totta että jostain syystä - joksi on arveltu Movistarin tunnetusti koservatiivisen taktiikan miehenä tunnetun tallipomon Eusebio Unzuén tahtoa ja vaikutusta - hän vaikuttaa kadottaneen ajajaluonnettaan.






> Quintana...kenties laskelmoi jo että tämän kisan voitto on menetetty jollei Dumoulin notkahda ja alkaa säästellä itseään TdF varten.



Tämä lienee mahdollista ja todennäköistä viimeistään eilisen osuuden jälkeen, ellei ollut jo sen aikana. Tiistaina minusta vielä oli yritystä ja tallissa oli selvästi laadittu jokin suunnitelma Dumoulinin lyömiseksi, mutta joko Quintanalla oli huono päivä tai Tourille tähdätty kunto osoittautui riittämättömäksi ja suunitelmasta luovuttiin kesken etapin. 

Muutenhan tästä Quintanan Giro-Tour-tuplasta ovat tietävämmät kertoneet että se oli nimenomaan Nairon toive ja tahto jonka hän ajoi läpi vaikket tallipomo eikä pääsponsorikaan sitä kannattanut. Mutta vaikea sanoa lähtikö hän ensisijaisesti historiallisen tuplavoiton houkuttelemana vai kokiko hän nykyaikana mahdottomaksi pidettyä tavoitetta jo sellaisenaan haasteena. (Siis tietysti hän lähti tosissaan voittamaan Giroa niin kuin varmasti lähtee voittamaan Touriakin, mutta you know what I mean...)

----------


## kukavaa

https://mobile.twitter.com/girodital...618945/photo/1
It's on!

----------


## pulmark

Hyvin lähti etappi käyntiin, Movistar ja Bahrain nykäisi pääjoukkoon, jossa Dumoulin n. 1min eroa alamäessä, Pinout taitaa myös olla ns. väliryhmässä, Mollema pääjoukossa. Etappia jäljellä kuitenkin vielä 100km

----------


## r.a.i

Vielä vahvistamattoman tiedon mukaan Movistar ja Bahrain iski, kun Rosapaita oli kusella...jos pitää paikkaansa, niin tämä on kyllä rimanalituksen uusi ennätys.

----------


## r.a.i

Nibali ja Qvintus kaasuttaa apuajajat kioskille tällä menolla...

----------


## r.a.i

Ero ajettu kiinni...

----------


## jarit

TD aikoo hävitä Giron ihan kirjamellisesti housut nilkoissa?   :Hymy:  
http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...jo-heti-elussa

----------


## kukavaa

Korjataan nyt sen verran, että Domi ei ollut kusella vaan pelotonin perallä ja kiihdytyksen teki Sunweb.

----------


## Googol

Ei kai ne sentään silloin kiihdyttele, kun oma kippari ei ole mukana.

----------


## M. Rontti

Dumoulinille kävi vain amatöörimoka. Merkki väsymyksestä? Ja mistä ihmeestä tuli raportit kusitauon aikana iskemisestä... 

_"I had bad legs from the start and I made a rookie mistake at the beginning, sitting at the back of the bunch on the downhill. Then Bahrain and Movistar split the bunch and I was in the second group and needed, with my bad legs, to go to the maximum to come back, in the middle of the stage. So that was really unnecessary."
_
Mikäli erot ovat huomisen jälkeen samaa luokkaa kuin nyt, niin tulee kyllä todella huikea TT sunnuntaina. 
Puhtaat mäkimiehethän ovat yleensä GT:n päättävissä aika-ajoissa suhteessa kovempia kuin aikaisemmin ajettavissa aika-ajoissa, Pinot kuitenkin Ranskan TT mestari, Nibalilla hyvä ensimmäinen aika-ajo, Dumoulinilla todennäköisesti kulkee joka tapauksessa kovaa sunnuntaina.

Pinot nousukunnossa, joten saataisiinko ensimmäinen ranskalainen grand tour -voittaja yli kahteen vuosikymmeneen.

----------


## kukavaa

> Ei kai ne sentään silloin kiihdyttele, kun oma kippari ei ole mukana.



No en kyllä itse ollut todistamassa, mutta näin tuolla www:ssä kirjoitellaan. Ja tietysti uskon kaiken kokonaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vielä vahvistamattoman tiedon mukaan Movistar ja Bahrain iski, kun Rosapaita oli kusella...jos pitää paikkaansa, niin tämä on kyllä rimanalituksen uusi ennätys.



Rimanalituksen uudeksi ennätykseksi taisi sittenkin muodostua paikkansa pitämättömän tiedon tarkoituksellinen lipsauttaminen ja selustan varmistukseksi tarkoitettu osittainen takaisinveto. Some ja kiihkeästi skuuppeja ja klikkejä tavoitteva media hoiti sitten loput, tarinalle oli jo olemassa sankari ja konnat, tarvittiin vain lisää kierroksia, sopivia yksityiskohtia kyllä kyettiin näkemään ja niitä osattiin keksiäkin.

Todellisuus taisi olla se että Dumoulin ja DS olivat ihan muissa asioissa ja keskustelivat kaikessa rauhassa oman tallin miesten ollessa keulilla. Sellaista tilannetta eivät kilpailijat oikeastaan voi olla käyttämättä eikä ole mitään kirjoittamatonta sääntöä joka ei sitä sallisi eikä siinä voi missään urheilullisessa katsannossa ole mitään epäreilua. Oma nukahdus ja sen aiheuttama harmitus voi sitten saada aikaan sellaista mitä ehkä katuu jälkeenpäin.


Tämänpäiväisten muutostenkin jälkeen tuloslista näyttää hyvältä Dumoulinin kannalta. Enemmän pelättävää on mielestäni Quintanalla. Mutta hienoa että paljon on vielä avoinna, vaikka ratkaisut huomisella etapilla ovat ehkä enemmän kiinni se kenellä on huono päivä kuin kenellä hyvä.

Periaatteessa huomenna olisi mahdollista nähdä todellista kilvanajoa sadan kilometrin verran: Monte Grapan ja Fozan yhdistelmä antaa mahdollisuuden rohkeallekin taktiikalle. Mutta todennäköisempää lienee että mennään tasaisen kovaa eli niin kovaa kuin apuajajien uskotaan kestävän ja GC-miehet näyttävät mistä ovat tehdyt vasta kun Fozan huipulle on kolme-neljä kilometriä. Jos Dumoulin kestää edes siihen hetkeen, maaliin on huipun jälkeen vielä viisitoista ja monta hänelle sopivaa kilometriä.


Lopuksi: "Vai Nibali!"

----------


## Trollberga

Dumoulin on sympaattisen ja reilun oloinen heppu, eikä siis tarvitse moisia "vielä vahvistamattomia tietoja" yhtään sen enempää kuin sitä vessapaperirullaa, jota joku "hauska" vierelläjuoksija-ääliö hänelle loppunousussa tarjosi.

----------


## r.a.i

Kun kisa on käynnissä ja virallista tietoa ei tule, eikä kuvissa näy mitään, niin huhut ja myös väärät tiedot lähtevät helposti leviämään. Ilmeisesti alkuperäinen lähde oli joku hollantilainen? toimittaja.. Draaman kaari alkaa olla huipussaan, huomenna todennäköisesti ajetaan kunnolla kisaa ja viimeinen tt tulee olemaan tiukka. Arvelen kuitenkin, että TD voittaa Nairoa jopa 3-4 minuuttia aika-ajossa, joten jos huomenna ei tule täydellistä sippaamista, niin voitto tulee. Ranskalaista voittajaa emme näe.

----------


## r.a.i

Toivottavasti TDF on tänä vuonna edes puoliksi niin jännä kuin Giro, viime vuosi oli melkoista haukottelua...

----------


## paaton

Minä en usko kuin max 2min eroon aika-ajossa, mutta en kyllä usko nairoonkaan huomisella etapilla, eli voi olla oikeasti jännä tempo sunnuntaina.
Selinhän on jatkuvasti moittinut aika-ajon sijoittamista loppuun, mutta tunnelma siellä on ainakin takuulla katossa, jos ero pysyy puolin ja toisin järkevänä huomisen jälkeen.

Oliko sunnuntain reitti miten haastava? Meinaan vaan, että nairo saattaa joutua ottamaan riskejä mutkissa ja risteyksissä aikaa voittaakseen.

----------


## veke

> Dumoulin on sympaattisen ja reilun oloinen heppu, eikä siis tarvitse moisia "vielä vahvistamattomia tietoja" yhtään sen enempää kuin sitä vessapaperirullaa, jota joku "hauska" vierelläjuoksija-ääliö hänelle loppunousussa tarjosi.



Hollantilainen on tehnyt kisasta seuraamisen arvoisen. Tottahan italiaano wannabeja uituttaa kun kova suosikki Nibali ei ole kestänyt.
Ja jos Nibalille tai Quintamolle sattuu haaveria, niin hollantilaisen ei missään tapauksessa pidä jäädä odottamaan, vaan vetää täysillä ...  :Vink:

----------


## Cybbe

Muistanko nyt oikein että *TD* oli toinen *Cancellaran* jälkeen Olympialaisten maantieaika-ajo:ssa 2016? Aikaero? Siinä kyydissä näillä muilla ei olisi ollut mitään saumaa ja sama taitaa sunnuntaina toistua.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Oliko sunnuntain reitti miten haastava? Meinaan vaan, että nairo saattaa joutua ottamaan riskejä mutkissa ja risteyksissä aikaa voittaakseen.



http://www.cyclingstage.com/giro-201...contender-2017

Helpoksi, ei-tekniseksi ja absoluuttisia watteja vaativaksi tuota on kuvattu ja siltä se minustakin näyttää. Normaalisti olisi Dumoulinin juhlaa eikä sellaista päivää taida tullakaan etteikö Quintana häviäisi vähintään minuuttia, vaikka hän löytäisi jostain ns. omat jalkansa sunnuntaiksi ja Dumoulinilta ne jäisivät Monte Grappalle. 

Mulla ei ole mitenkään ensyklopedinen muisti, mutta onhan Giron viimeinen osuus ennenkin ollut aika-ajo. Kun muisti on mitä on, niin väittäisin äkkiä että viimeksi niin oli 2009 kun heikompana aika-ajajana pidetty Danilo di Luca lähti tavoittamaan Denis Menchovin 21 s johtoa, mutta hävisi 20 s lisää. Olisi tosin hävinnyt enemmänkin mutta Menchov kaatui sateen kastelemalla kiveyksellä.

----------


## r.a.i

https://www.google.fi/amp/s/amp.theg...z-giro-ditalia

Rideri voitti Giron 2012 viimeisen päivän aika-ajolla.

----------


## r.a.i

https://u.nya.is/djrsgn.mp4

En italiaa kovin sujuvasti ymmärrä, mutta niin tuossa taisi käydä että oma tiimi laittoi kaasun pohjaan, kun kapteeni oli joukon perällä. Hirvee moka! Ei ihme, että salaliittoteoriat lähti laukoille, eihän tuollaista voi kukaan DS tunnustaa

----------


## kuovipolku

> Muistanko nyt oikein(...)



Saatat muistaakin. Mutta on ehkä hyvä muistaa että viime vuonna Dumoulin panosti loukkaanuttuaan heinäkuussa nimenomaan olympialaisten aika-ajoon ja osallistui maantieajoon vain keskeyttääkseen. Täksi vuodeksi Dumoulin mm. pudotti painoaan eikä pärjäisi edes tuoreilla jaloilla olympiamitalisti Dumoulinille. Mutta vaikka otamme huomioon että tämän viikon vuorietapit painavat jaloissa ja että kuntokäyräkin voi olla jo laskeva, häntä voi pitää aika-ajon voittajaehdokkaana siinä missä vaikkapa Kiriyenkaa.

Kysymys taitaakin kuulua paljonko hänen pitää sunnuntaina voittaa muita - ja sihen saamme vastauksen vasta huomenna.



PS Hesjedalin voiton ja koko 2012 kisan olen onnistunut poistamaan muististani. En tykännyt...

----------


## frp

Aika-ajo melkein pelkkää alamäkeä.  Eikö tuossa kannattaisi panna pyörä lyijyä täyteen...

----------


## PeeHoo

Hieno kisa: kaksi etappia jäljellä ja eikä voittaja ole vielä ratkennut.

----------


## pulmark

Veikkaisin että tänään ajetaan lujaa, kun Dumoulinille ei haluta antaa ilmaisia kilometrejä. Eilisen etapin perusteella Pinot, Pozzovivo ja Zakarin vähiten väsyneitä, Dumoulin väsynein.

Tänään etapin lopussa nousun jälkeen 15km aika tasaista, kumpuilevaa tietä. Jos joku apuajajista olisi mukana tuossa vaiheessa niin se olisi iso etu. Movistarin Izagirrellä helpompi päivä eilen.    

Joka tapauksessa aika herkulliset asetelmat tulossa sunnuntain aika-ajoon. Pinot on Ranskan mestari, mutta 1. aika-ajo ei mennyt putkeen. Yates ja Jungels kamppailee valkopaidasta.

----------


## Blackborow

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2017...66412_ur.shtml

Maantiepenailu aiheuttaa selvästi road ragea.

----------


## kukavaa

Kruijswijk pihalla Girosta.

edit. Tämä Tompan Twitteristä: "Bad day on the bike. Not much to laugh about, but some 'fans' cheering with toiletpaper at least made me giggle a bit! Good humor haha!"

----------


## paaton

Twitterin mukaan vatsavaivat myöskin kruiswikj:n keskeytyksen syynä.

----------


## trash-base

Aika huikeaa menoa! Katsotaan mihin Zakarinin / Katushan paukut riittävät...

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zander

Pelkääkö muut enemmän Dumoulinia kuin Nairoa kun ajavat Nairon puolesta koko lopun? Nairon vedot ihan olemattomia.

----------


## Cybbe

Kummallista ajoa Nairolta, eikö hän oikeasti ymmärrä ettei ero riitä tai ei ole jalkaa.. Tuollaisilla suorituksilla ei ainakaan Ranskassa pärjätä kun kaksi astetta kovempaa on vastassa..

----------


## Munarello

^^Siltä se ainakin minun silmään näyttää. Tokihan tilanne oli erilainen kuin aiemmin ja esim Pinot taisi ajaa kokonaiskilpailun sijoituksen lisäksi etappivoitosta, jonka ottikin nimiinsä. Taitaa silti vaatia venymistä huomenna, sillä vajaan minuutin takamatkalta Tomppa taitaa silti olla ennakkosuosikki.

Ja se huomisen reitin profiili on siis tämmöinen:

----------


## veke

Pidetään peukkuja hollantilaisen puolesta. Nairo ei kyllä vetänyt tänään, oli lammas eikä vuoristokauris.

----------


## kukavaa

En tiedä katsoinko samaa kisaa.

----------


## rjrm

Kyllähän Nairo veti ja teki jonkun iskunkin. En ole kovin hyvin perillä asioista, mutta noinkohan Dumoulin todella on ennakkosuosikki vieläb huomiselle. Eihän tuossa ole kuin 30km. Voiko tuolla matkal-la oikeasti ajaa Nairon kiinni?
Omituista muuten. Yritin kirjoittaa tuo matkal-la sanan ilman tavuviivaa. Jostakin syystä selain korjaa sen joka kerta muotoon "Nähdään pian!". Mitä ihmettä!!!

----------


## Munarello

Aiemmin ajetulla 10. etapin 39km tempossa Tomppa laittoi käkättimeen Nibalia 2:07 ja Quintanaa 2:53. Tuohon nojaten on suosikki, olkoonkin että matka jo painaa jne.
http://www.giroditalia.it/it/classifiche/?tpp=20193

----------


## kukavaa

Näitä watti hommia on ihan kiva välillä selata vaikka en niistä mitään ymmärrä.
http://www.velon.cc/en/news/2017/05/...i-tom-dumoulin

----------


## puppy

Riippumatta kuka voittaa on ollut hieno kisa ja vielä voi huomenna jännittää oikein kunnolla.

----------


## PekkaO

Joka tapauksessa mieletön TT tulossa :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi. Hollantilaisten ja luxemburilaisen yhteistyö kärkiryhmän takaa-ajossa lopun tasaisella toimi hyvin ja etäisyys kutistui lopulta 15s.

Zakarinilla ja Katushalla tänään kovaa yritystä, mutta valitettavasti ei tuottanut kaivattua lopputulosta. Nibali, Quintana, Pinot ja Pozzovivo teki toki myös etapista mukavaa seurattavaa.

Dumoulin ehdoton ennakkosuosikki kokonaiskilpailun voittajaksi, Mielestäni Nibali kenties ainoa joka voi jollain aivan unelmavedolla huomisessa laskuvoittoisessa ja osin teknisessä aika-ajossa vielä voittaa. 

Aika herkullinen tilanne kun 4 ensimmäistä on 1min sisällä ennen aika-ajoa.

Oma veikkaus TOP5: 1. Dumoulin, 2. Nibali, 3-4. Quintana/Pinot, 5. Zakarin.

PS. Korkeusprofiilit aika-ajoreitistä vähän hämää, aika tasainen tuo on kun katsoo noita korkeusmetrejä. Muutama tekninen mutka lopussa, muuten aika paljon suoraa ja leveää tietä.

----------


## Cybbe

TD oli jo viime vuonna seuraava Fabian Cancellaran ja Tony Martin takana ajaja tempossa jolle ei voisi kukaan mitään.. painon pudotus ei juuri vaikuttanut edellisessä aikaajossa mutta väsymys nyt.. Tuo reitti on on vielä loivaan alamäkeen. TD voittaa kärjessä monia minuutteja, toinen on nousija on Bob Jungels..voi olla että koko aika-ajon voittaa Vasil Kiryienka.

----------


## veke

> En tiedä katsoinko samaa kisaa.



Peesaaminen ja vetäminen ei oo sama asia.

----------


## Cat

Jälkiviisaushan on helpointa, mut olisko porukka kannattanut vaan olla Nairon peesissä. Hän olisi väsyneempi huomiseen ja tempossa muut sit ohi. Toki ajattelivat pudottaa Tomin ja huomisessa tempossa Nairon. Jännää on. Ehkä Tom ei pudonnut tarpeeksi. Aika näyttää

----------


## paaton

Aika koomista oli katsella nibalin ja nairon viittomista. "Pyöritä, pyöritä, nyt tarttis lähtee ajamaan." Nibali taisi siinä ensimmäisen iskun aikana kettuilla nairolle ihan suoraan, koska nairokin näytti oppivan viittmakielen aika äkkiä.

Pinon ja zakarin iskuja oli kyllä hienoa katsoa.

----------


## paaton

> Jälkiviisaushan on helpointa, mut olisko porukka kannattanut vaan olla Nairon peesissä. Hän olisi väsyneempi huomiseen ja tempossa muut sit ohi. Toki ajattelivat pudottaa Tomin ja huomisessa tempossa Nairon. Jännää on.



Sitähän nämä selostajatkin yrittävät selittää, mutta nairon peesissä olisi taidettu jäädä myös domoulinin peesiin. Nairo taitaa tippua aika-ajossa podiumilta pois.

----------


## Faucon

> TD oli jo viime vuonna seuraava Fabian Cancellaran ja Tony Martin takana ajaja tempossa jolle ei voisi kukaan mitään.. painon pudotus ei juuri vaikuttanut edellisessä aikaajossa mutta väsymys nyt.. Tuo reitti on on vielä loivaan alamäkeen. TD voittaa kärjessä monia minuutteja, toinen on nousija on Bob Jungels..voi olla että koko aika-ajon voittaa Vasil Kiryienka.



En kyllä kutsuisi 0,3% "alamäkeä" vielä edes loivaksi almäeksi, vaan kyllä tuo ihan tasamaata käytännössä on.

----------


## Cat

Tom on sentin pitempi, mitä Froom. Molemmille merkitty painoksi 71 kiloa. Pitääköhän painot paikkansa? Noin 6 vuotta ikäeroa. Ehkä Tomilla hieman pienempi hapenottokyky, mutta samantyyppisiä ajajia. Toki talli Skyllä paljon vahvempi. Molemmat hyviä aika-ajajia.

----------


## huotah

Hieno etappi #20; jännittävää kamppailua GC-kuskien kesken ja viihdyttävä ajo Zakarinilta.

Mielestäni ennakkosuosikki Giron voittajaksi täytyy olla Dumoulin, perustuen kilpailun edellisen ITT-etapin tuloksiin ja etapin #20 viimeisen 10km keskiwatteihin Quintanan, Nibalin ja Dumoulinin välillä:



Pinot voi olla ITT:n yllättäjä ("huonot jalat" ensimmäisessä ITT:ssä) ja muutenkin päivän kunto ratkaisee tietysti paljon, mutta mielestäni Dumoulinia on pakko pitää ennakkosuosikkina ja Pinot ja Nibali ratkaisevat keskenään 2.-3. sijat.

----------


## r.a.i

On tietysti kivaa, kun on jänskää mutta kyllä TD on mielestäni huomisen aika-ajossa ylivoimainen, alle minuutin aikaero tulee ekalla puoliskolla kiinni. Nairo, Nibles ja Pinoo taistelee kakkos-sijasta. on kyllä hienoa, kun neljän kärki on alle minuutin sisällä! Zakarini ja Pozzo ei taistele podium-sijoituksista. Tietysti voi tulla ajovirheitä, mekaanisia ongelmia jne...

----------


## Cat

Jos Nairo ei voita, niin mielenkiintoista ranskan kierros. Valverde on ollut keväällä iskussa, ja valmistautunut Ranskaan. Tuleeko valtataistelua Nairon kanssa. Toki huominen on huomenna.

----------


## CamoN

> Jos Nairo ei voita, niin mielenkiintoista ranskan kierros. Valverde on ollut keväällä iskussa, ja valmistautunut Ranskaan. Tuleeko valtataistelua Nairon kanssa. Toki huominen on huomenna.



Eiköhän ne aja TdF:ssä taas sitä passiivisen kahden kärjen taktiikkaa, jossa odotetaan Skyn virhettä. Jos se tulee, se kapteeni hyödyntää joka on paremmassa paikassa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Jos Nairo ei voita, niin mielenkiintoista ranskan kierros. Valverde on ollut keväällä iskussa, ja valmistautunut Ranskaan. Tuleeko valtataistelua Nairon kanssa. Toki huominen on huomenna.



Pro Cycling -lehdessä Valverde sanoi kyllä keskittyvänsä tämän vuoden Vueltaan - TDF:ssa Nairon apukuskina

----------


## pulmark

Twitterissä Alban Lorenzinin laskelmia tämän päivän aika-ajon loppuajoiksi (6W/kg): 59kg - 37min, 66kg - 35:46, 70kg - 34:52.

Laskelmien mukaan siis Quintanan tappio Dumoulinille n. 2min.

----------


## ilmora

Pitkästä aikaa kisan päätöspäivä on mielenkiintoista katsottavaa, eikä vain näytösajoluonteinen. Giron järjestäjät ovat tienneet mitä tekevät.

----------


## veke

> Pitkästä aikaa kisan päätöspäivä on mielenkiintoista katsottavaa, eikä vain näytösajoluonteinen. Giron järjestäjät ovat tienneet mitä tekevät.



Hyvin epätodennäköistä. Tuuria. Vaan pidetään hollantilaiselle peukkuja..

----------


## buhvalo

> Hyvin epätodennäköistä. Tuuria. Vaan pidetään hollantilaiselle peukkuja..



-jes, näyttää siltä että Tomppa pääsee pytty-kantaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

Uujee!!! Oikkein meni voitto!

----------


## veke

Voitto meni oikeeseen osoitteeseen - polkemalla eikä peesaamalla. Eikä 'italian kreivin' otteilla.

----------


## zander

Kyllä. Kyllä!

----------


## pulmark

Todella hyvä aika-ajo Quintanalta järjestäjän aero-asulla ja ainakin yksi kurvi meni lopussa vähän pitkäksi, kun joutui jarruttelee. Hävisi voittajalle Van Emdenille vain 01:39 30km, mutta säilytti kokonaiskilpailun 2. sijan.

Pinot vähän vaisu, Nibalilta normisuoritus. 

Dumoulinille odotettu kokonaiskilpailun voitto, samoin Jungelsille nuorten kisan voitto.

PS. Giron voitto on hollantilaisille ensimmäinen. Edellisestä GT-kisan voitostakin on kulunut jo 37v, (TdF, Joop Zoetemelk 1980).

----------


## Munarello

Onnea Tomppa!

----------


## carp

Tämä oli meikäläisen ensimmäinen GT, jota seurasin päivittäin kaikki nämä kolme viikkoa ja jäin kyllä täysin koukkuun. Mahtava tapahtuma ja mikä parasta niin voittokin meni oikealla henkilölle.

----------


## kalasatu

Upea kilpailu. Voittajaa sai odottaa jännityksellä ihan loppumetreille saakka.
Kisa oli muutenkin tapahtumarikas. Paljon kuumia tunteita ja erikoisia episodeja.

----------


## Steni

Hieno kisa kokonaisuudessaan ja jännitystä riitti loppuun asti!
Yllättävän hyvin Nairo taisteli, mutta hieno juttu että Tomppa voitti!

----------


## FP3

> Hieno kisa kokonaisuudessaan ja jännitystä riitti loppuun asti!
> Yllättävän hyvin Nairo taisteli, mutta hieno juttu että Tomppa voitti!



Paras voitti. Hyvä!

----------


## Laroute

> Tämä oli meikäläisen ensimmäinen GT, jota seurasin päivittäin kaikki nämä kolme viikkoa ja jäin kyllä täysin koukkuun. Mahtava tapahtuma ja mikä parasta niin voittokin meni oikealla henkilölle.



Heh, varo vaan! Itse olen pahimmillani seurannut kaikki kolme isoa Touria vuosittain suorina lähetyksinä. Nyt olen päässyt addiktiosta eroon ja seuraan ainoastaan satunnaisten etappien higlighteja youtubesta. Telkkarista olen luopunut kaikista kanavista, missä voisi seurata Toureja. Aikoinaan sai tosiaan vääntää töiden aikatauluja, jotta oli startin aikaan itse sohvalla.

----------


## Artjojy

Kyllä tämä kisa meni oikealle miehelle. Onneksi ei äkillinen vessahätä ratkaissut tätä kisaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Olisihan kuka tahansa kärkikuusikosta ollut oikea henkilö voittamaan, jos olisi siihen kyennyt. Naurettavaa, pyöräilyä tuntematonta ja kohuttujen tapahtumia ymmärtämätöntä tai vääristelevää väittää muuta.

Mitä Dumoulinkaan oikeastaan teki voittaakseen? Oli vahva kahdessa aika-ajossa ja yhdellä vuoriosuudella. Quintana, Nibali tai Pinot olivat kukin erityisen vahvoja yhdellä ja Dumoulinia vahvempia kahdella tai kolmella vuoriosuudella, mutta se ei tällä kertaa ja näin laaditussa kisassa riittänyt. Mikä ei ollut mitenkään väärin.


Nyt palaudutaan ja sitten valmistaudutaan Tourin seuraamiseen. Ja toivotaan että yksittäisistä etapeista muodostuu keskimäärin yhtä mielenkiintoisia ja että kokonaiskilpailu pysyy edes puolet yhtä avoimena kolmannen viikon loppupuolelle saakka.

----------


## paaton

> Heh, varo vaan! Itse olen pahimmillani seurannut kaikki kolme isoa Touria vuosittain suorina lähetyksinä. Nyt olen päässyt addiktiosta eroon ja seuraan ainoastaan satunnaisten etappien higlighteja youtubesta. Telkkarista olen luopunut kaikista kanavista, missä voisi seurata Toureja. Aikoinaan sai tosiaan vääntää töiden aikatauluja, jotta oli startin aikaan itse sohvalla.



Eurosport player toimi muuten tänä vuona harvinaisen hyvin. Yritin pitää huolen, että olen illalla kotona suht järkevään aikaan, jolloin etapin noin 100 viimeistä kilometriä pystyi katsomaan playbackina. Jos myöhästyi enemmän, niin joutui odottelemaan tallenteen ilmestymistä palveluun.

----------


## paaton

> Olisihan kuka tahansa kärkikuusikosta ollut oikea henkilö voittamaan, jos olisi siihen kyennyt. Naurettavaa, pyöräilyä tuntematonta ja kohuttujen tapahtumia ymmärtämätöntä tai vääristelevää väittää muuta.
> 
> Mitä Dumoulinkaan oikeastaan teki voittaakseen? Oli vahva kahdessa aika-ajossa ja yhdellä vuoriosuudella. Quintana, Nibali tai Pinot olivat kukin erityisen vahvoja yhdellä ja Dumoulinia vahvempia kahdella tai kolmella vuoriosuudella, mutta se ei tällä kertaa ja näin laaditussa kisassa riittänyt. Mikä ei ollut mitenkään väärin.
> 
> 
> Nyt palaudutaan ja sitten valmistaudutaan Tourin seuraamiseen. Ja toivotaan että yksittäisistä etapeista muodostuu keskimäärin yhtä mielenkiintoisia ja että kokonaiskilpailu pysyy edes puolet yhtä avoimena kolmannen viikon loppupuolelle saakka.



Minusta doumoulin oli lähes ylivoimainen aika-ajoissa ja vuorillakin nibalin ja nairon veroinen, mikä taisi yllättää nairon.
Olisiko nairo jopa laskeskellut, että se paras kunto kannattaa tähdätä ranskaan, italiassa voitto tulisi hivenen vajaaakuntoisenakin?

----------


## Grinder75

> Mitä Dumoulinkaan oikeastaan teki voittaakseen? Oli vahva kahdessa aika-ajossa ja yhdellä vuoriosuudella. Quintana, Nibali tai Pinot olivat kukin erityisen vahvoja yhdellä ja Dumoulinia vahvempia kahdella tai kolmella vuoriosuudella, mutta se ei tällä kertaa ja näin laaditussa kisassa riittänyt. Mikä ei ollut mitenkään väärin.



Nooh... näyttihän siinä olevan hyvinkin paljon taistelua hyvien asemien puolustamiseksi ennen finaalipäivän aika-ajoa. Kilpailijat eivät vain pystyneet rakentamaan riittävästi kaulaa Dumouliniin, joka on sentään Rion Olympialaisten aika-ajon hopeamies. Ja muistetaan, että tämä antoi yli 2 minuuttia tasoitusta kilpakumppaneille 16. etapilla jo meemiksi muodostuneiden pakkiongelmiensa vuoksi  :Leveä hymy:  Samalla etapilla joutui lisäksi soolona kuromaan syntynyttä kaulaa kiinni.

Ihan hyvä vain, että voitto ratkaistiin lopulta aika-ajossa, eikä selän takana taktikoimalla, tai kilpailijoiden haavereihin tms. kommelluksiin.

----------


## kukavaa

> Voitto meni oikeeseen osoitteeseen - polkemalla eikä peesaamalla. Eikä 'italian kreivin' otteilla.



"I'm forever thankful and grateful for the work that Bauke Mollema, Bob Jungels and Adam Yates did for me," 

"They were pretty much not really fighting anymore for any spots on GC, because they are pretty much fixed on their spots on GC, so it was definitely to help me. I'm very happy about that and very thankful."

Tämä siis tokavikan etapin jälkeen. Eli jos Tom of Holland olisi ollut yksin perässä ja ero olisi pysynyt siinä minuutissa mitä se parhaimmillaan oli, olisi hän hävinnyt 15 sekalla, jos tempo olisi mennyt täsmälleen niinkuin meni. Eli voitettiin polkemalla myös peesissä.
No, urheilua katsellessa kai kuuluukin pitää paksuja laseja.

----------


## buhvalo

> Minusta doumoulin oli lähes ylivoimainen aika-ajoissa ja vuorillakin nibalin ja nairon veroinen, mikä taisi yllättää nairon.
> Olisiko nairo jopa laskeskellut, että se paras kunto kannattaa tähdätä ranskaan, italiassa voitto tulisi hivenen vajaaakuntoisenakin?



Siellähän mentiin ihan oikeasti kovaa. Nairo on ajanut 2krt TdF:llä pitkää mäkeä isommilla w/kg kuin nyt Piancavallolla.

----------


## paaton

> Siellähän mentiin ihan oikeasti kovaa. Nairo on ajanut 2krt TdF:llä pitkää mäkeä isommilla w/kg kuin nyt Piancavallolla.



Ok. Tom vaan pysyi ihmeen hyvin perässä.

Tuli muuten mieleen, että herrasmiessäännötkin on aika helppo ymmärtää siinä vaiheessa, kun capitan jää ilman apuajajia viimeisellä etapilla. Sitä voi alkaa miettimään, että kenellekkäs olinkaan kiltti ja ketä heitin juomapullolla selkään  :Hymy:

----------


## durakki

No, niin. Kolme viikkoa takana, olipa hieno kisa, pitkään aikaan näin koukuttavaa ei ole ollutkaan.Voitto meni oikealle miehelle Tompalle, uskon, että Hollannissa asia saa aivan erilaiset mittasuhteet kuin uskommekaan täällä härmässä.
Seuraavana sitten lajin kuningas kilpaili Tour De France. Ottaakohan Dumoulin osaa?

----------


## VesaP

> Voitto meni oikealle miehelle Tompalle



+1. Meidänkin kotikatsomossa liputettiin vahvasti TDM:n puolesta verrattuna tuohon NQ:hen. Paras voitti, paskasta huolimatta!  :Hymy:  Vaikka alkaa TDM:llä olla kohta jo hyvä kokemus NOPEISTA kyykkypaskoista, niin olishan se suotavaa että tulevaisuudessa suoli alkaisi kestämään myös nuo korkeat isoilla tehoilla ajettavat vuoretkin. Välttämättä ei jokavuosi kestä antaa paria kolmea minuuttia muille jonkun kyykkypaskan takia.  Tai sit pitäs ainakin valmistaa semmoset läppähousut jotta vaikka alamäessä sit voi vähän kurottaa sivummalle pyörän päältä, aukaista neppareilla luukkua ja antaa palaa...

----------


## Grinder75

> Tämä siis tokavikan etapin jälkeen. Eli jos Tom of Holland olisi ollut yksin perässä ja ero olisi pysynyt siinä minuutissa mitä se parhaimmillaan oli, olisi hän hävinnyt 15 sekalla, jos tempo olisi mennyt täsmälleen niinkuin meni. Eli voitettiin polkemalla myös peesissä.
> No, urheilua katsellessa kai kuuluukin pitää paksuja laseja.



Yates ja Jungels taistelivat myös nuoren kuskin valkoisesta paidasta keskenään, joten panoksia heilläkin oli kisata aivan finaalin asti.

Quintanallakaan ei tainnut käytännössä olla kovin eeppisiä vetokykyjä tai -haluja kasvattaa rakoa Dumouliniin. Vetosi kisan jälkeen flunssaan ratkaisevalla etapilla, ettei ollut voimaa jaloissa tarpeeksi.

Mikäli oikein laskin, niin TD jätätti Quintanaa aika-ajoissa yhteensä 4:17 n. 70km matkalla. Mikä on nähdäkseni todella paljon. Sissitoiletissa vietetyn tovin jälkeen TD pystyi pitämään eron kurissa yksin ylämäkeen ajamalla. Haastatteluiden mukaan harjoittelun painopiste on tällä kaudella ollut suurelta osin ylämäkiajossa, ja tulosta näyttää syntyneen.

----------


## paaton

> +1. Meidänkin kotikatsomossa liputettiin vahvasti TDM:n puolesta verrattuna tuohon NQ:hen. Paras voitti, paskasta huolimatta!  Vaikka alkaa TDM:llä olla kohta jo hyvä kokemus NOPEISTA kyykkypaskoista, niin olishan se suotavaa että tulevaisuudessa suoli alkaisi kestämään myös nuo korkeat isoilla tehoilla ajettavat vuoretkin. Välttämättä ei jokavuosi kestä antaa paria kolmea minuuttia muille jonkun kyykkypaskan takia.  Tai sit pitäs ainakin valmistaa semmoset läppähousut jotta vaikka alamäessä sit voi vähän kurottaa sivummalle pyörän päältä, aukaista neppareilla luukkua ja antaa palaa...



Netistä löytyy jo takuulla TDM edition bibsejä, jotka on varustettu läpällä ja koirankakkapussilla  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

> Erilaiset ja toisistaan eroavat mielipiteet ovat eräs elämän suola, myös urheilussa ja penkkiurheilussakin. Mutta yhtä suuri latteus lienee todeta että joskus mielipidekeskustelua on toivotonta edes yrittää käydä.



Kinataan sitten taas Tourilla, hei hei.

----------


## PeeHoo

Harvinaisen kiinnostava Giro! Britti-Eurosportin selostajan sanoin: "What a race, what a race!"

----------


## kuovipolku

> Yates ja Jungels taistelivat myös nuoren kuskin valkoisesta paidasta keskenään, joten panoksia heilläkin oli kisata aivan finaalin asti.



Sitähän ei ole kukaan kieltänytkään. Kyse on siitä että Jungelsin kannalta oikea ja hänelle sopiva taktiikka ei suinkaan ollut vetää niin kuin hän teki. 

Tuhat kertaa minua pitempään pyöräilyä seuranneiden, lajia sisältäpäin tuntevien ja asiantuntevimpien mielestä tämä on täysin selvä ja yksinkertainen toteamus - jota ei ole edes mitään syytä kenenkään Dumoulinin kannattajan (tai Quintanan sijaan kenen tahansa muun voittoa toivoneen) millään lailla lähteä kieltämään. Tämänkaltaiset avunannot, perustuivat ne sitten ystävyyteen, maanmiehen auttamishaluun, tallien tai ajajien väliseen sopimukseen tai kauppaan, kuuluvat miltei olennaisena osana pyöräilyyn eikä niissä ole mitään eettisesti tai moraalisesti epäilyttävää tai väärää, ei edes "harmaalle alueelle" menoa.

Luulisi jo senkin riittävän että Dumoulin on itse kertonut mistä oli kyse ja kiittänyt saamastaan avusta. Hän onkin suuri urheilija, jolla ei ole tarvetta todistella yhtään mitään kenellekään.

----------


## durakki

Todistimme Girossa myös epäurheijiamaista käytöstä esim. kun en -nyt nimeä muista, mutta tämä kilpailija heitti toista juomapullolla selkään.

----------


## kukavaa

Kuovipolku siinä asian ytimessä.
Heinäkuussa nähdään kuinka Froome ajaa Contaa/Quintaa takaa ilman apuja.

edit. Ja olihan siellä se tönäsykin. It's cycling.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vähän jossittelua: Froome olisi, jos olisi Giroon kuntonsa tähdännyt, voittanut melkoisen suurella todennäköisyydellä. Sitä en mene sanomaan miten hänelle kävisi Tourilla; voi olla että hänen ominaisuuksilleen tupla on hankalampi kuin jollekin toiselle - tai sitten parempi...


Ylläolevaan kommenttiini viitaten sitaatti Dumoulinilta: “it was out of sheer friendship, I personally know those guys and we see each other often”. 


Vähän lisää spekulaatiota ja vähän ihmettelyäkin: Adam Hansen on tweetannut: “Heard a rumour that Doumilin intended to lose the pink jersey because his team TT suit is 18 second faster per 10km.” Itse en tarkoituksella paidasta luopumiseen oikein usko, mutta on yleisesti tiedossa että virallinen Santinin toimittama pinkki tempohaalari on huonommin istuva ja hitaampi kuin ajajien omat eli on kerrassaan outoa ja nurinkurista että kokonaiskilpailun johtaja joutuu antamaan huomattavaa tasoitusta muille.

 Asia ei edes ole uusi vaan muistan jo Wigginsin ja Team Skyn nostaneen sen esille Tourilla. Muisti on taas kiusallisen lyhyt mutta en muista seurasiko siitä mitään, parannettiinko virallista asua vai salliittiinko oman puvun käyttö kunhan se oli keltainen ja siinä oli samat ja samankokoiset sponsorien merkit ja mainokset. 

Nyt en väitä että Quintana olisi voittanut Giron jos olisi saanut ajaa omassa puvussaan!

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tulossa on poikkeuksellinen, vähäisten aika-ajokilometrien ja runsaiden alamäkimaalien elävöittämä, pienten aikaerojen Tour.
Ei taida sopia kovin hyvin Nairolle, Velverdelle selvästi paremmin. Podiumilla voi olla yllättäjiä.

----------


## kukavaa

http://inrng.com/2017/05/the-moment-...-giro-was-won/
Niinkuin aina Inner Ringiltä hyvä, kiihkoilematon rapsa kilpailun kulusta.

----------


## Grinder75

> Vähän lisää spekulaatiota ja vähän ihmettelyäkin: Adam Hansen on tweetannut: “Heard a rumour that Doumilin intended to lose the pink jersey because his team TT suit is 18 second faster per 10km.” Itse en tarkoituksella paidasta luopumiseen oikein usko, mutta on yleisesti tiedossa että virallinen Santinin toimittama pinkki tempohaalari on huonommin istuva ja hitaampi kuin ajajien omat eli on kerrassaan outoa ja nurinkurista että kokonaiskilpailun johtaja joutuu antamaan huomattavaa tasoitusta muille.



Saahan sitä toki spekuloida vaikka minkälaisilla asioilla. Tilastojen mukaan Dumoulin oli kuitenkin myös v. 2016 Tourilla Quintanaa 3:08 (ja Froomeakin 1:03) nopeampi 37km aika-ajossa.

Quintanan pinkistä "telttakankaasta" huolimatta aikaero oli tämän vuoden Girossa siis suhteessa pienempi, vaikka aivan järkyttävää tasoitusta joutuikin antamaan =)

----------


## r.a.i

Tuo järjestäjän TT-haalaripakko on kyllä outo juttu nykypäivänä. Pitkissä aika-ajoissa erot pukujen välillä voivat olla kymmeniä sekunteja, joten asia ei ole vähäpätöinen. Maalaisivat vaikka kypärän, tai numerolappu oikean väriseksi ja kuskit saisivat ajaa testatuissa ja hyviksi todetuissa vaatteissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Unohda helkutissa se Quintana! Samaa aivan järkyttävää tasoitusta - jonka suuruusluokkaa minulla ei ole minkäänlaista pätevyyttä arvioida enkä epäile Hansenin tietävän nämäkin asiat paremminkin kuin minä, mutta uskoisin silti hänen kuulemansa huhun yliarvioivan tasoituksen (ja Hansenin olevan tässä samaa mieltä kanssani, koska ei vahvista arvioita tviitissään). - joutuu antamaan kuka tahansa johtajanpaidassa ajava kaikissa kisoissa (ellei asianlaita muutu tai ellei muualla tehdä toisin).


Nairo muuten on noin miljoona kertaa parempi tempokuski kuin mitä varsin yleisesti luullaan ja olisi painoluokassaan täysin ylivoimainen. Hänellä vain, kuten muilla kevyen sarjan ajajilla. on se suuri ongelma että jotkut ns. ei-tekniset ITT-reitit suosivat suuriin wattilukemiin pystyviä ajajia enemmän kuin toiset ja että yhtään kovemmalla vastatuulella ja erityisesti sivuvastaisella tappiosekunnit moninkertaistuvat. Kuten kävi nyt Giron ensimmäisessä aika-ajossa; toisessa oli verraten tyyni keli ja vaikka rata oli helppo, suhteellisen mäetön ja mutkaton ja osin leveää baanaa, hän yllätti monet kisaa seuranneet häviämällä vähemmän kuin oli odotttu (eli minusta juuri tasan sen verran kuin oikeat asiantuntijat veikkasivat).


Muuten olen - auktoriteetteihin tässä vetoamatta - sitä mieltä että ITT-tulosten vertaaminen on mainituista syistä vaikeampaa kuin äkkiä kuvittelisi. Tai siis voihan päätellä paljon siitä että toinen on aina reilusti parempi, mutta kaikkia asiaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä ja esimerkiksi sään vaikutusta tuntematta päätyy yksinkertaisia laskutoimituksia tekemällä melko epävarmoihin ja todennäköisesti vääriksi osoittautuviin tuloksiin.

----------


## kukavaa

Eikös viime vuonna jouduttu tekemään jotain erityis leikkauksia tohon tempohaalariin, että Kruijswijk mahtuisi hartioineen sinne sisään?

----------


## PeeHoo

Fonzien aika-ajoasu: http://road.cc/content/news/223326-v...-black-leather

----------


## kukavaa

Ha ha, nyt kyllä. Tyylipisteet kotiin!

----------


## MakeK

> ...
> Vähän lisää spekulaatiota ja vähän ihmettelyäkin: Adam Hansen on tweetannut: “Heard a rumour that Doumilin intended to lose the pink jersey because his team TT suit is 18 second faster per 10km.” Itse en tarkoituksella paidasta luopumiseen oikein usko, mutta on yleisesti tiedossa että virallinen Santinin toimittama pinkki tempohaalari on huonommin istuva ja hitaampi kuin ajajien omat eli on kerrassaan outoa ja nurinkurista että kokonaiskilpailun johtaja joutuu antamaan huomattavaa tasoitusta muille.
> ...
> !



Varmasti totta... näkihän tuon jo telkkarista miten tuo Nairon tempohaalarin säämiskä oli lapaluiden kohdalla. Moni kuski on kuitenkin hyvin herkkä tällaisille "pikku" yksityiskohdille... Jos tämän antaa vaikuttaa korvien väliin, näkyy se yleensä myös kellossa.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

